# imac G5 : ventilateur qui s'emballe



## goon (26 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour, cette nuit, j'ai laissé mon Imac G5 allumé et je l'ai retrouvé ce matin en veille avec le ventilo qui tournait à fond ! impossible de le redémarrer et le réactivant en bougeant la souris etc...  obliger de passer par le bouton de démarrage derrière que j'ai maintenu quelques secondes histoire d'éteindre la machine et de la redémarrer.

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai eu le même soucis. Un matin, j'ai allumé mon imac et il ramait énormément (aucune applications ouverte)  lorsque d'un coup, le ventilo s'est mis à accélérer de plus en plus par pallier, jusqu'a atteindre une vitesse maximum.

je vous avoue que ça fait assez peur...

Si le phénomène se reproduit, je vais appeler mon revendeur...

quelqu'un a eu problème similaire ?


----------



## benamad (26 Novembre 2004)

mon Imac est tout el temps allumé et je n'ai pas ce phenomene


----------



## ymer (26 Novembre 2004)

ça ressemble fort au problème de mon power mac G5...
on en a parlé récemment, le problème a été a peu près réglé pour moi en enlevant la fonction de mise en veille automatique du disque dur...
si ton écran se fige parfois ou (et) que tu as droit à des kernel panic (ecran assombrit demandant de redémarrer en plusieurs langues) c'est sans doute le même genre de problème... je n'en est pas encore entendu parlé pour les Imac, mais pour les power mac je sais que je ne susi pas le seul dans ce cas.
Ceci dit je viens poster en ce moment sur ce forum pour demander de l'aide car mon ordi ne démarre plus


----------



## goon (26 Novembre 2004)

je me souviens que mon 400 DV lorsque je le laissais allumé se mettais en veille et il était impossible de le redémarrer ensuite. l'écran restait noir et il restait en veille. obligé de le rebooter avec le bouton sur le coté... là j'ai en gros le même problème avec mon imacG5 sauf que le ventilo tourne à fond...

merci de ton témoignage benamad.


----------



## goon (26 Novembre 2004)

ymer a dit:
			
		

> ça ressemble fort au problème de mon power mac G5...
> on en a parlé récemment, le problème a été a peu près réglé pour moi en enlevant la fonction de mise en veille automatique du disque dur...
> si ton écran se fige parfois ou (et) que tu as droit à des kernel panic (ecran assombrit demandant de redémarrer en plusieurs langues) c'est sans doute le même genre de problème... je n'en est pas encore entendu parlé pour les Imac, mais pour les power mac je sais que je ne susi pas le seul dans ce cas.
> Ceci dit je viens poster en ce moment sur ce forum pour demander de l'aide car mon ordi ne démarre plus



ok , je vais essayer de changer mes réglage de mise en veille.


----------



## goon (5 Décembre 2004)

c'est encore moi, toujours pour ce même problème. Je suis parti ce soir soir au resto en laissant mon imac allumé. Je viens de revenir, et je le trouve en veille avec le ventilo à fond, et impossible de réactiver l'ordi sans passer par un redémarrage    j'ai comme on me l'avait conseillé retriré l'option de mise en veille du disque dur (c'est que l'écran qui se met en veille donc...) rien y fait... je sais pas trop quoi faire... ah si ! éteindre mon ordi quand je m'en sert pas    quelle poisse ce truc quand même..


----------



## benamad (5 Décembre 2004)

Je crois que tu es bon pour un retour SAV ...


----------



## quark67 (5 Décembre 2004)

Qu'as-tu branché sur ton iMac? un modem ADSL USB ???


----------



## goon (5 Décembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'as-tu branché sur ton iMac? un modem ADSL USB ???



oui un modem adsl usb effectivement...

je vais essayer de le laisser allumé la nuit prochaine en me déconnectant du net, je reste tout le temps connecté, c'est peut être pour ça...


----------



## lel (5 Décembre 2004)

y a des problemes avec les modem USB ADSL ... sur mon PowerMac G5 Mono, lorsque je mettais le disque dur en veille profonde, et ben ca me faisait pareil que toi, mon PowerMac freezait et il me fallait le redemarrer en forcant l'extinction ... Une fois, j'ai meme ete oblige de debrancher la prise de courant ! J'ai aussi un modem USB ADSL.

depuis, j'ai coupe la mise en veille profonde, et aucun probleme de freeze n'est reapparu depuis !

A+
Max


----------



## quark67 (5 Décembre 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> oui un modem adsl usb effectivement...
> 
> je vais essayer de le laisser allumé la nuit prochaine en me déconnectant du net, je reste tout le temps connecté, c'est peut être pour ça...



L'idéal serait de se débarrasser du modem USB, ça gache le plaisir d'ê^t^re sur Mac. 
Heureusement, je n'ai pas eu ce fruit du mariage contre-nature du réseau et de l'USB (sous la bénédiction de l'oncle Bill) entre les mains.

Je *hais* les modems USB tueurs de Mac.
Oeuvrons ensemble pour leur bannissement.

Je hais aussi les accents circonflexes  tueurs de Safari


----------



## lel (5 Décembre 2004)

vu le prix des modems ADSL ethernet, j'suis pas pret de changer, a moins qu'il existe un modem en PCI qui soit pas cher et comptatible avec mon power mac

A+
Max


----------



## sc3fab (5 Décembre 2004)

A mon avis pour ton G5 

RETOUR SAV

mais moi ce que j'en dis ...


----------



## frrrrrranz (5 Décembre 2004)

Il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose! le phénomène se produit rarement (2 fois en 1 mois) mais c'est inquiétant : les ventilos s'emballent, le système gèle et il faut éteindre le mac.
Autre chose : aujourd'hui j'ai voulu lancer mon système depuis un hd externe... ça marche mais le mac fait le bruit d'un concorde atterrissant dans le tunnel du mont blanc !!
Le démarrage à partir d'un hd déclenche-t-il l'apocalypse chez vous?


----------



## quark67 (5 Décembre 2004)

Bruit de ventillo ahurrissant à partir d'un disque dur externe? Normal : la version du système installé sur ton disque dur ne gère pas la ventillation de l'iMac. Alors par sécurité, les ventillateurs tournent à fond. Par exemple la version 10.3.5 provenant d'un autre Mac permet de démarrer le Mac, mais sans gestion des ventillateurs. De plus, il sera impossible d'éteindre ton Mac sans forcer l'extinction. J'ignore si faire la mise à jour en 10.3.6 résoud le problème ou s'il faut carrément installer le système livré avec l'iMac.


----------



## quark67 (5 Décembre 2004)

lel a dit:
			
		

> vu le prix des modems ADSL ethernet, j'suis pas pret de changer, a moins qu'il existe un modem en PCI qui soit pas cher et comptatible avec mon power mac
> 
> A+
> Max


C'est amusant, juste dans ce message où tu te pleins du prix des modems ethernet, tu as supprimé ta signature qui indique que tu possède un powerMac G5 et un écran plat...
Le modem ethernet est-il si cher que ça? Pour une sérénité d'utilisation, ça vaut peut-être le coup d'essayer, non?


----------



## frrrrrranz (5 Décembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Bruit de ventillo ahurrissant à partir d'un disque dur externe? Normal : la version du système installé sur ton disque dur ne gère pas la ventillation de l'iMac. Alors par sécurité, les ventillateurs tournent à fond. Par exemple la version 10.3.5 provenant d'un autre Mac permet de démarrer le Mac, mais sans gestion des ventillateurs. De plus, il sera impossible d'éteindre ton Mac sans forcer l'extinction. J'ignore si faire la mise à jour en 10.3.6 résoud le problème ou s'il faut carrément installer le système livré avec l'iMac.



Merci pour cette réponse précise. Me voilà à moitié rassuré : reste à déterminer pourquoi les ventilo s'emballent pendant que la malchine est en veille !


----------



## Jack Dell (5 Décembre 2004)

Salut , nous sommes plusieurs à avoir les memes problemes; perso  avec un pm g5 bi 1.8 qui finit en vrille avec des KP en pagaille. Le sav m'a diagnostiquer un probleme avec un module de memoire ou avec la carte mere. pour l'instant il est HS .


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81609
je serais toi j'appellerai le sav vite fait.
Bon courage!
Jack Dell


----------



## amalez (5 Décembre 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, cette nuit, j'ai laissé mon Imac G5 allumé et je l'ai retrouvé ce matin en veille avec le ventilo qui tournait à fond ! impossible de le redémarrer et le réactivant en bougeant la souris etc...  obliger de passer par le bouton de démarrage derrière que j'ai maintenu quelques secondes histoire d'éteindre la machine et de la redémarrer.
> 
> Il y a quelques jours, j'ai eu le même soucis. Un matin, j'ai allumé mon imac et il ramait énormément (aucune applications ouverte)  lorsque d'un coup, le ventilo s'est mis à accélérer de plus en plus par pallier, jusqu'a atteindre une vitesse maximum.
> 
> ...



Pareil pour moi; j'ai eu l'apple care au téléphone et il m'on demandé de faire des manips. J'ai essayé de le mettre en veille avec à chaque fois quelque chose de déconnecté sur l'Imac. J'ai débranché mes enceintes ca plante. J'ai debranché mon modem ca plante. J'ai retiré ma barette mémoire ca ne plante plus. 
Chez moi le problème à l'air de venir de la mémoire supplementaire. Je continu la semaine sans la barette mémoire, si ca replante, c'est retour apple.


----------



## frrrrrranz (5 Décembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> Bruit de ventillo ahurrissant à partir d'un disque dur externe? Normal : la version du système installé sur ton disque dur ne gère pas la ventillation de l'iMac. Alors par sécurité, les ventillateurs tournent à fond. Par exemple la version 10.3.5 provenant d'un autre Mac permet de démarrer le Mac, mais sans gestion des ventillateurs. De plus, il sera impossible d'éteindre ton Mac sans forcer l'extinction. J'ignore si faire la mise à jour en 10.3.6 résoud le problème ou s'il faut carrément installer le système livré avec l'iMac.




Sinon le phénomène aussi se produit lorsque je lelance l'apple harware test (v. 2.2.1) ! les ventilo s'emballent durant toute la durée du test ! Cela le fait-il chez vous?


----------



## quark67 (5 Décembre 2004)

Le système dans l'Apple Hardware Test est rudimentaire. Il n'y a pas un gramme de MacOS X dedans. Résultat : rien ne gère les ventillos, qui s'en donnent à coeur joie.
Ceci dit, le processeur est peut-être aussi très solicité durant les tests, aussi vaut-il peut-être mieux ne pas trop se plaindre qu'il soit ventillé plus que de raison.


----------



## peyret (5 Décembre 2004)

Déjà que le G5 a trainé en fabrication, si en plus, Apple avait demandé à IBM de réduire la production de chaleur du processeur, alors les iMac, ils seraient arrivé en septembre 2007 !
Setembre 2004 avec des ventilos turbine, ou septembre 2007 avec le silence ?

lp


----------



## goon (6 Décembre 2004)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> Déjà que le G5 a trainé en fabrication, si en plus, Apple avait demandé à IBM de réduire la production de chaleur du processeur, alors les iMac, ils seraient arrivé en septembre 2007 !
> Setembre 2004 avec des ventilos turbine, ou septembre 2007 avec le silence ?
> 
> lp




heuu oui mais là, c'est un autre problème... là, moi, je causais du ventilo qui ronronne gentiment puis, l'ordi se met en veille et puis au bout d'un moment on entend le ventilateur qui accélère par paliers jusqu'a atteindre une vitesse de fou... le redémarrage est alors nécessaire. enfin, bref, voilà. pour l'instant il me l'a pas refait. Mais je pense effectivement qu'il risque de retourner voir mon vendeur... Le problème, c'est que je bosse dessus moi, et j'en ai besoin...

merci pour vos témoignages, je suivrais ce thread avec attention.


----------



## ERST (8 Décembre 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, cette nuit, j'ai laissé mon Imac G5 allumé et je l'ai retrouvé ce matin en veille avec le ventilo qui tournait à fond ! impossible de le redémarrer et le réactivant en bougeant la souris etc...  obliger de passer par le bouton de démarrage derrière que j'ai maintenu quelques secondes histoire d'éteindre la machine et de la redémarrer.
> 
> Il y a quelques jours, j'ai eu le même soucis. Un matin, j'ai allumé mon imac et il ramait énormément (aucune applications ouverte)  lorsque d'un coup, le ventilo s'est mis à accélérer de plus en plus par pallier, jusqu'a atteindre une vitesse maximum.
> 
> ...



Je ne suis donc pas le seul à trouver le nouveau IMAC G5 bien problèmatique : Souffleries intempestives, coupures avec mon adsl usb, kernels panic, problème avec la souris fournie qui déraille, difficultés à ouvrir des dossiers ou applications sans devoir cliquer 4 ou 5 fois dessus?
J'ai pourtant fait les frais et rajouter un barette d'1GO au 256Mo installés.
Que faire ? Je vais finir par avoir un retour de tendresse pour mon Imac G3 !


----------



## Pomme (8 Décembre 2004)

C'est étrange ce qu'il vous arrive avec vos i-mac! Je n'ai pas de soucis avec le miens qui reste tout le temps en veille en cliquant sur "suspendre l'activité". Par-contre, il n'est pas sur le net car je laisse l'i-book se charger de ça! Je me sers surtout de l'i-mac pour encoder et donc graver des dvd. Les ventilos prennent des tours pendant la gravure mais sans plus finalement.Vraiment une bonne machine...  à plus!


----------



## zanes (9 Décembre 2004)

Il m'arrives exactement le même problème que a Goon, à savoir que par intermittence, mon iMac G5 se plante en veille et enclenche les ventillos à fond ! la première fois il à même planté le système, j'ai du le réinstaller avec les CDs système Apple. (Aucune perte)

le problème arrive par intermittence, sans délai régulier, quels que soit les périphériques branchés (pour info, j'ai un modem ethernet) et quels que soit les soft en cours.

si quelqu'un à fait réparer son iMac pour ce problème, merci de nous tenir au courant ! 


***


Posté par *goon*
_Bonjour, cette nuit, j'ai laissé mon Imac G5 allumé et je l'ai retrouvé ce matin en veille avec le ventilo qui tournait à fond ! impossible de le redémarrer et le réactivant en bougeant la souris etc... obliger de passer par le bouton de démarrage derrière que j'ai maintenu quelques secondes histoire d'éteindre la machine et de la redémarrer.

Il y a quelques jours, j'ai eu le même soucis. Un matin, j'ai allumé mon imac et il ramait énormément (aucune applications ouverte) lorsque d'un coup, le ventilo s'est mis à accélérer de plus en plus par pallier, jusqu'a atteindre une vitesse maximum.
_


----------



## pmeignie (9 Décembre 2004)

J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de rapport entre ces pbs de ventilos (qui enquiquinnent bcp les proprios d'imac G5 cf ts les threads sur le bruit) et les pbs plutot software de ernst .

Coupures adsl usb et kernel même combat : il est ecrit sur au moins 50 sujets que les modem usb font très mauvais ménage avec  Panther et sont source de kernel à répétition ;l est chaudement recommandé d'utiliser modem ethernet ou Wifi et là c'est peinard 
Quant aux problèmes de souris ou d'ouverture d'application , çe ne me parait pas être lié au imac G5.........
J'ai un 20 pouces depuis 6 semaines et mes seuls redemarrages ont été pour installer quelques mises à jours .Sinon absolument aucun problème , mais en laissant la machine en veille pour les révisions hebdo et mensuelles , passage régulier onyx pour vider les caches , et réparation régulière des autorisation (1 seul rebond au demarrage d'une application sur le dock et souris BT macally nickel) .

En dehors de ces problèmes de bruits et de ventilos assez répandus   je n'ai lu aucun autre pbs sur imac G5 dont tous les proprios disent que c'est une excellente machine (dont moi :d)


----------



## frrrrrranz (9 Décembre 2004)

pmeignie a dit:
			
		

> J'ai l'impression qu'il n'y a pas de rapport entre ces pbs de ventilos (qui enquiquinnent bcp les proprios d'imac G5 cf ts les threads sur le bruit) et les pbs plutot software de ernst .
> 
> Coupures adsl usb et kernel même combat : il est ecrit sur au moins 50 sujets que les modem usb font très mauvais ménage avec  Panther et sont source de kernel à répétition ;l est chaudement recommandé d'utiliser modem ethernet ou Wifi et là c'est peinard
> Quant aux problèmes de souris ou d'ouverture d'application , çe ne me parait pas être lié au imac G5.........
> ...



on est bien d'accord ! Naturellement moi aussi je trouve que c'est une machine sublime ! Seulement un plantage ventilateur à fond à l'état de veille a de quoi inquiéter tout de même (j'ai un modem ethernet branché sur ma borne airport). Cela ne s'est produit que deux fois pour moi. La question que je me pose est plutôt de l'orde : cela risque-t-il d'aller en se détériorant? dois-je retourner mon mac avant qu'il ne soit trop tard?


----------



## Jack Dell (9 Décembre 2004)

Bon comme je vous l'ai dit plus haut mon PM g5 avait les memes symptomes; ventilos à fond, freeze et KP au redémarrage: verdict du SAV carte mere à changer. C'est chose faite ce matin et depuis ça roule... je vais pouvoir partir à la découverte de ma machine!
Jack dell


----------



## ERST (9 Décembre 2004)

Jack Dell a dit:
			
		

> Bon comme je vous l'ai dit plus haut mon PM g5 avait les memes symptomes; ventilos à fond, freeze et KP au redémarrage: verdict du SAV carte mere à changer. C'est chose faite ce matin et depuis ça roule... je vais pouvoir partir à la découverte de ma machine!
> Jack dell



Comment proceder pour ce changement de carte mère, il faut renvoyer le G5 ou le SAV d'Apple l'expedie ?


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

ERST a dit:
			
		

> Comment proceder pour ce changement de carte mère, il faut renvoyer le G5 ou le SAV d'Apple l'expedie ?



la demande carte mère (mid-plane) peu être faite ici si tu laisse un numéro de  carte bancaire en caution


----------



## ERST (9 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la demande carte mère (mid-plane) peu être faite ici si tu laisse un numéro de  carte bancaire en caution



Quelles sont les conditions ? Ils vont avoir une avalanche de demande.


----------



## macinside (9 Décembre 2004)

je te l'ai dit, laisser un numéro de carte bancaire en caution


----------



## Jack Dell (9 Décembre 2004)

ERST a dit:
			
		

> Comment proceder pour ce changement de carte mère, il faut renvoyer le G5 ou le SAV d'Apple l'expedie ?


En ce qui me concerne j'ai telephoné au SAV, ils m'ont fait faire quelques manip, genre remise a zero de la nvram, tentative de reinstallation, comme rien ne fonctionnait, ils ont déclenché un changement de carte mère. J'ai alors pris l'applecare et un dépanneur est venu chez moi la changer. Si tu n'as pas l'applecare, tu portes ta machine chez un réparateur agréer dont Apple te fournis l'adresse.
Pour ma part panne le vendredi matin, appel du sav samedi matin, declenchement de la prise en charge le même jour, lundi la societe de maintenance m'appelle, commande la pièce, prise de RDV pour remplacement Jeudi matin dépannage effectué, rien à redire.
J'ai lu sur un autre post que la CM n'existait pas, preuve que c'est faux.
Jack Dell


----------



## goon (11 Décembre 2004)

merci pour vos témoignages.
Je vais attendre un peu avant d'aller voir mon revendeur apple. Le fait de désactiver la fonction de mise en veille profonde du disque dur, n'a rien changer, il me l'a refait...

wait and see


----------



## frrrrrranz (11 Décembre 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> merci pour vos témoignages.
> Je vais attendre un peu avant d'aller voir mon revendeur apple. Le fait de désactiver la fonction de mise en veille profonde du disque dur, n'a rien changer, il me l'a refait...
> 
> wait and see



Pareil pour moi ! j'attends... mais je reste sur mes gardes !


----------



## Apca (11 Décembre 2004)

Moi c'est mon power mac bi-pro 1,8  qui a fait des sienne de nouveau. J'ai suspendu l'activité avant d'aller me coucher et ce matin de nouveau vers 4-5 heure les ventilo tournait à fonds et obligé de l'éteindre.


----------



## Jack Dell (11 Décembre 2004)

pourquoi attendre ? j'vous comprends pas là, telephonez au moins au SAV pour voir un diagnostique.


----------



## sc3fab (12 Décembre 2004)

Je me repette 

RETOUR SAV direct,   

je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu persistes, aux prix que coutte cette machine il ne faut pas hesiter !!

Mais moi ce que j'en dis ...


----------



## SeraphinLampion (12 Décembre 2004)

ymer a dit:
			
		

> si ton écran se fige parfois ou (et) que tu as droit à des kernel panic (ecran assombrit demandant de redémarrer en plusieurs langues)


Lorsque j'ai reçu mon iMacG5 h'ai eu plusieurs kernel panic alors j'avais une config très simple (sans RAM en plus, avec pour seul périphériques les claviers et souris standard, ni application "de tierce partie" comme ils disent chez mac). J'ai demandé qu'on me le change, et le nouveau va très bien.
Je l'avais acheté chez AppleStore (Belgique) et le retour puis échange s'est bien passé, TNT est venu le reprendre chez moi et m'en a ramené un neuf environ 3 semaines après.
Avec le nouveau, je n'ai encore jamais entendu le bruit d'avion au décollage.
En plus, bien que j'ai le mini de RAM, je n'entends jamais le disque. Peut être est il très silencieux?


----------



## SaZeOd iJunkyFanatiK (12 Décembre 2004)

J'ai moi aussi un problème de ventilo avec mon iMac G5, je pense que celas doit etre le ventilo du lecteur CD. Quand je l'utilise (exemple: lecture d'un CD dans iTunes) il se met a vrombir tellement fort qu'il couvre la musique (au volume max je précise), avec en plus un petit bruit du style raclement ou vibration, on dirait que le CD se prend un composant à chaque tour .... Apparement, aucun problèmes lorsqu'il n'y a pas de CD dans le lecteur. Je pense que la solution va être le SAV aussi


----------



## X_Fred (12 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas lu toute la discussion, donc je m'excuse si je repete ce que qqn a déjà dit.
Mon iMac aussi connait ce problème. Il va en kernel panic, ce qui empeche à OSX de controler la température des composants internes et donc, par securité, les ventilos tournent à fond pour eviter toute surchauffe.
Pour savoir ce qui a causé le kernel panic, il suffit d'ouvrir le fichier panic.log, se trouvant dans Hard disk/librairie/logs/ puis interpreter le contenu: vous verrez toute les dates et heures des plantages et plein d'infos difficiles à décripter (pur moi en tout cas). Tout ce que je sais est que, dans mon cas, à chaque plantage il y a une ligne type:

com.Analog.iokit.ADSLUSBModem(1.0.9d1)@0x1ccca000

ADSL USB Modem...


----------



## rainest (13 Décembre 2004)

X_Fred a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas lu toute la discussion, donc je m'excuse si je repete ce que qqn a déjà dit.
> Mon iMac aussi connait ce problème. Il va en kernel panic, ce qui empeche à OSX de controler la température des composants internes et donc, par securité, les ventilos tournent à fond pour eviter toute surchauffe.
> Pour savoir ce qui a causé le kernel panic, il suffit d'ouvrir le fichier panic.log, se trouvant dans Hard disk/librairie/logs/ puis interpreter le contenu: vous verrez toute les dates et heures des plantages et plein d'infos difficiles à décripter (pur moi en tout cas). Tout ce que je sais est que, dans mon cas, à chaque plantage il y a une ligne type:
> 
> ...



Voila une recherche tres sensée. Donc dans ton cas le probleme viendrais d'un conflit avec le modem usb. C'est un probleme connu.

Moi par cfontre j'ai eu ce probleme hier soir en voulant redemmarrer en mode esclave firewire, et donc monter mon disque sur uun autre mac, relié par un cable fire wire.
Le ventilo s'est emballé, et je n'ai pu l'arretter qu'en eteignat la machine. Mais je n'ai pas eu de kernel panic. Certainement n'était il pas satisafait de la liaison avec le vénérable ibook palourde qui ramait sous OS9 à coté.
Donc encore un probleme d'incompatibilité.
Pour le moment je ne m'affole pas, c'est un cas isolé, et je n"'ai eu aucun probleme en un mois et demi. Je recommande a tout le monde de monter 1 Go de RAM (barettes identiques).
Pour finir, je suis surpris du silence du disque dur, que je n'entend jamais!


a+


----------



## frrrrrranz (13 Décembre 2004)

rainest a dit:
			
		

> Voila une recherche tres sensée. Donc dans ton cas le probleme viendrais d'un conflit avec le modem usb. C'est un probleme connu.
> 
> Moi par cfontre j'ai eu ce probleme hier soir en voulant redemmarrer en mode esclave firewire, et donc monter mon disque sur uun autre mac, relié par un cable fire wire.
> Le ventilo s'est emballé, et je n'ai pu l'arretter qu'en eteignat la machine. Mais je n'ai pas eu de kernel panic. Certainement n'était il pas satisafait de la liaison avec le vénérable ibook palourde qui ramait sous OS9 à coté.
> ...



CF. _supra_ Quark67 message n°15.


----------



## Jack Dell (13 Décembre 2004)

X_Fred a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas lu toute la discussion, donc je m'excuse si je repete ce que qqn a déjà dit.
> Mon iMac aussi connait ce problème. Il va en kernel panic, ce qui empeche à OSX de controler la température des composants internes et donc, par securité, les ventilos tournent à fond pour eviter toute surchauffe.
> Pour savoir ce qui a causé le kernel panic, il suffit d'ouvrir le fichier panic.log, se trouvant dans Hard disk/librairie/logs/ puis interpreter le contenu: vous verrez toute les dates et heures des plantages et plein d'infos difficiles à décripter (pur moi en tout cas). Tout ce que je sais est que, dans mon cas, à chaque plantage il y a une ligne type:
> 
> ...


C'est vrai, tu as raison, meme si c'est parfois dur à interprèter. pour ma part le seul truc que j'ai pu lire concernait le CPU1. Et pourtant on a pas changer les CPU juste, si je puis dire, la carte mere 1h30 de travail par un specialiste!
Dans ton cas le probleme avec les modems usb est connu. Change le pour un ethernet. Cela devrait aller mieux. Tu as plein de post qui en parle.


----------



## LCé (13 Décembre 2004)

Hello,

je ne sais pas si ça peut aider, lais j'ai un problème lié au souffle de ventilo ... après un certain temps sur certaines appli. (toast, painter principalement) il se mets à souffler de plus en plus .. normal ... mais je me dis que ça doit redescendre avec la température ... et bien non.

En traçant la ° je redescend à 40°C sans que le ventilo ne baisse en régime. Je dois rebooter et faire un reset PRAM au passage pour revenir à un ventilo 'normal'.

Là où c'est le pire c'est en session de gravure ... Peut-être effectivement qu'il s'agit d'un problème lié à la reconnaissance de la température ?! Par contre je n'ai rien dans les logs (aucun kernal panic de toute manière)

a+


----------



## Sencha (13 Décembre 2004)

Bon et bien il vient de m'arriver la même chose.
Je rentre à l'instant et l'ordinateur s'est mis en veille avec les ventillos à fond et impossible de le redémarer sans appuyer sur le bouton reset...   
Je n'ai pas suivi toute la discussion, mais que faut-il que je fasse ?? Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ??


----------



## goon (14 Décembre 2004)

cette nuit encore ventilo à fond !   je viens de passer un coup de fils à mon revendeur. il doit me rappeler.

j'ai bien trouvé cette ligne dans library/log/ :   

com.Analog.iokit.ADSLUSBModem(1.0.9d1)@0x93a000

je vais essayer de le laisser tourner en débranchant le modem USB...


----------



## pmeignie (14 Décembre 2004)

J'ai vraiment l'impression qu'il faut , avant tout , en cas de pbs avec son G5 virer son modem USB .On lit partout qu'il est  source d'emmerdements infinis 

C'est pas la cause unique , mais un facteur indiscutable de plantages .

Vive les modems ethernet et wifi 

cordialement
Philippe


----------



## Sencha (15 Décembre 2004)

Goon, j'avais envoyé un MP, mais tu n'as pas dû le voir.

Ce matin , j'ai réussi à avoir un technicien ultra compétent de chez Apple Care qui semblait connaître le problème.
Ayant eu la même chose que toi (cf un peu plus haut ainsi que MP), j'ai téléphoné et la personne au bout du fil, m'a conseillé la manip suivante, qui semblerait résoudre le problème :

Il faut démonter le fond pour accéder dans l'ordinateur (facile :3 vis à enlever et faire glisser le couvercle). Il suffit alors d'appuyer 5 secondes environ sur l'un des 2 boutons sous le ventilateur de gauche. Il s'agit de 2 tout petits boutons métalliques disposés verticalement l'un à côté de l'autre : il suffit alors d'appuyer sur celui du bas. En fait, cette action a pour but de faire un reset smu. Je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est, mais ça règle beaucoup de problèmes, dont celui-là !  

Je te conseille donc de procéder à la même manip qui présente évidemment aucun risque. Il faut bien-sûr tout débrancher (prise de courant + tous les périphériques) avant d'ouvrir la machine.

Voilà,on croise les doigts !!


----------



## goon (15 Décembre 2004)

merci ! je vais essayer ça rapidement et le laisser tourner bien longtemps avec la connexion internet active... on verra bien.

à noter que cette nuit le G5 est resté allumé sans problème mais j'avais pris soins de débrancher mon modem... :mouais:  je n'arrive pas à savoir si c'est le modem USB qui pose problème ou pas. Est-ce que les autres personnes ayant ce soucis de ventilo ont eu aussi un modem USB ?


----------



## Sencha (15 Décembre 2004)

oui moi !!! Mais selon le technicien Apple Care, ça n'a rien à voir avec le modem usb; d'où cette manip fortement conseillée !


----------



## LCé (15 Décembre 2004)

ATTENTION tout de même lors d'un reset PMU il ne faut pas appuyer plusieurs fois de suite car il y a risque de déterioration de la midplane.

De même un appuie de 8 à 10 secondes est conseillé.
Je ne sais pas si ça a été dit, mais il faut que le iMac soit relié au secteur me semble-t'il (à confirmer).

Il s'agit simplement d'un reset de la midplane avec les valeurs d'usine (à priori).

Pour info, le bouton du dessus (le plus proche de l'alim) est le bouton "power"... il suffit d'appuyer dessus pour faire partir le iMac (branché).


----------



## Sencha (15 Décembre 2004)

Tu es sûr qu'il faille laisser l'ordinateur sous tension ??  

En tout cas, ils ne me l'ont pas précisé chez Apple Care ! Moi j'ai fait la manip en débranchant absolument tout y compris le courant... J'espère que c'est efficace malgré tout !  :mouais:


----------



## LCé (15 Décembre 2004)

sous tension ne veut pas dire allumé hein ... 

En fait, quand on me l'a fait faire la manip, on m'a précisez de le mettre sous tension. (led n°1 allumée sur la carte mère normallement).


----------



## Sencha (15 Décembre 2004)

Mais est-que je dois le refaire alors, en laissant cette fois-ci la machine sous tension pour être sûr de l'efficacité de la manip ??


----------



## LCé (15 Décembre 2004)

c'est une bonne question à poser à l'AppleCare .. désolé ... tout ce que je sais c qu'il ne faut pas faire la manip 2 fois à la suite.

Si tu as redémarrer ton Mac depuis, tu devrais pouvoir le refaire ...

Le mieux est de demander tout de même.


----------



## LCé (16 Décembre 2004)

Sinon, je reproduis "l'envollé des ventilos" assez facilement lors de la création de gros fichier .sit ...

Le pire c'est que le ventilo ne réduit pas après avoir fini et alors que la température est plutôt faible (de 50 à 53°C selon les composants)  ... il faut reboot avec un delete PRAM et hop, tout redevient "quiet" (enfin sans parler du bruit normal de iRasoir)


----------



## Marcmaniac (16 Décembre 2004)

Reboot avec un delet Pram : ça se fait comment ?


----------



## LCé (16 Décembre 2004)

reboot ... bah c'est "redémarrer" jusque là je pense que tu avais trouvé 

delete PRAM c'est le maintient des touches ATL+POMME+P+R (prévoir un copain pour vous aider à appuyer sur toutes les touches ) durant le redémarrage (poweron > appuie des touches > l'iMac beep plusieurs fois - jusqu'à 4 fois si tu n'as pas de BT .. 2 fois en cas de BT)


----------



## LCé (17 Décembre 2004)

ça devient vraiment embêtant cette histoire de ventilos qui s'emballent ... parce que faut rebooter souvent pour revenir à la normale ...

 exemple idiot .. quelques retouches photoshop et ça monte d'un cran ... plus de 15 minutes après le ventilo n'est pas redescendu ... il faut attendre presque 20 minutes ... c ridicule, la machine ne tourne plus et la température est à 48°C


----------



## Cricri (17 Décembre 2004)

Excuse moi, j'ai pas tout lu, mais c'était pas comme ça au début quand tu as reçus l'ordi ? Moi si !


----------



## LCé (17 Décembre 2004)

bah au début j'avais pas fait gaffe à la température ou autre ... maintenant que je l'utilise 'vraiment' je me rend compte que beaucoup de soufflerie pourrait-être évité puisque la température ne le justifie pas ... surtout si ça doit durer 20 minutes après usage.

 A mon avis, un simple "fixe" soft, voir firmware serait suffisant


----------



## Cricri (17 Décembre 2004)

Si zapper la PRAM permet d'éviter d'attendre 20 minutes (chez moi c'était plutôt une heure pour l'avoir à nouveau "whisper quiet") un fix devrait être possible.


----------



## Nazgul (17 Décembre 2004)

Salut,
Moi ça m'est arrivé pareil après une nuit de boulot, au matin j'ai trouvé mon iMac qui pédalait dans le yaourt à donf et impossible de l'éteindre autrement qu'à la Hussarde!!!


----------



## psoub (17 Décembre 2004)

Avec un G5 20' 1go RAM et modem usb sagem 801, meme probleme.
Mise en veille la nuit et ventilos à fond qui demande redemarage hard,
freeze du systeme reguliermeent, jusqua deux fois par jour (degouté, arrivant du 9.2 avec la reputation de stabilité du 10). Bref il na jamais passé plus de 12 heures en fonctionnement continu sans planter. Test du HD, de la RAM etc...
La dessus il y a un mois, mon operateur free m'envoie, Ho joie la freebox (Connection Ethernet) , je mets le modem sagem 801 USB dans un carton.
"Toutes choses égales par ailleurs" plus AUCUN plantage. La machine est deja resté dix jours en fonctionnement continu sans broncher.
Alors avant de fre quoi que ce soit, laisse le branche quelques heures ou journees modem debranché... juste pour voir !
Bonne chance et mort à sagem
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/icons/icon12.gif


----------



## Sencha (17 Décembre 2004)

psoub a dit:
			
		

> Avec un G5 20' 1go RAM et modem usb sagem 801, meme probleme.
> Mise en veille la nuit et ventilos à fond qui demande redemarage hard,
> freeze du systeme reguliermeent, jusqua deux fois par jour (degouté, arrivant du 9.2 avec la reputation de stabilité du 10). Bref il na jamais passé plus de 12 heures en fonctionnement continu sans planter. Test du HD, de la RAM etc...
> La dessus il y a un mois, mon operateur free m'envoie, Ho joie la freebox (Connection Ethernet) , je mets le modem sagem 801 USB dans un carton.
> ...



Effectivement, j'ai un Modem USB Sagem Fast 800. L'ordinateur était entrain de télécharger quand il était en veille ! Le soir en rentrant, toujours en veille mais bloqué avec les ventilos à fond !! 

Je vais suivre ton conseil ! Le problème, je dois attendre mars prochain pour passer chez Free (car contrat d'1 an chez Tiscali). Mais c'était prévu que je change pour la Freebox et jeter cette pourriture de Sagem Fast 800 !!


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2004)

en faitje crois que ce n'est pas de la faute de Sagem, mais de tout les modems USB!
Alors, a bas l'USB, (juste pour les modems)

voili


----------



## bxlt (17 Décembre 2004)

Moi, je crois que le psoub est dans le vrai


----------



## flotow (17 Décembre 2004)

psoub?? c quoi?


----------



## goon (18 Décembre 2004)

aaahhh ! je suis content, on commence à y voir plus clair dans cette affaire... j'ai un sagem fast 800 :rose: 

bon, maintenant, un ethernet ça coûte combien? en même temps c'est pas le bon topic pour cette question... je vais chercher.

sinon, pas de nouvelles de mon revendeur... serait il débordé ?


----------



## flotow (18 Décembre 2004)

Sagem ne fait pas de modem en Etgernet? Je crois que c'est au alentour de 100?


----------



## goon (19 Décembre 2004)

Sencha, qu'en est -il de tes manip ? du mieux ?


----------



## Sencha (20 Décembre 2004)

goon a dit:
			
		

> Sencha, qu'en est -il de tes manip ? du mieux ?




Non, ça me la refait, malgré le reset de smu !!!   

Bon, je reconnais, j'ai également un modem Fast 800 de Sagem comme toi. Donc, à mon avis, c'est ça ! Tous les gens qui ont été confrontés à ce modem de M...., ont eu des problèmes. J'ai appelé à nouveau Apple Care et ils m'ont dit la même chose.

De toutes façons, je vais changer de FAI en allant chez Free. Leur Freebox est, paraît-il, très stable !

Et toi Goon, tu en es où ??


----------



## ERST (20 Décembre 2004)

Je confirme. Même modem même problème. c'est surtout lié au port usb. Je quitte Tiscali aussi mais j'hésite entre la Freebox et la Livebox


----------



## bgali (20 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas de modem USB mais çà me le fait quand même, parfois, quand je me mets en veille


----------



## Sencha (20 Décembre 2004)

bgali a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas de modem USB mais çà me le fait quand même, parfois, quand je me mets en veille



ah bon, et tu as quoi ?? Car si ce n'est pas le modem usb,... alors là je suis perdu et ça m'inquiète carrément  :mouais:


----------



## bgali (20 Décembre 2004)

J'ai un modem ethernet


----------



## Sencha (20 Décembre 2004)

et tu as exactement les mêmes symptômes que nous, à savoir ordinateur bloqué avec écran noir et témoin de veille + ventillos soufflant à fond ?


----------



## bgali (20 Décembre 2004)

Sencha a dit:
			
		

> et tu as exactement les mêmes symptômes que nous, à savoir ordinateur bloqué avec écran noir et témoin de veille + ventillos soufflant à fond ?



Oui et en fait c'est un Kernel Panic. Vous ne le voyez pas parce que votre écran est noir mais personnellement il m'arrive de voir l'écran "noir fumé" se déployer quand je me mets en veille et les ventilos se mettent à tourner à fond ...

Il y a d'autres posts qui traitent de ce problème qui semble lié aux G5 et aux carte ATI. je pensais que la 10.3.7 aurait réglé le problème mais il n'en ai rien pour moi, tout au moins.

Bien sûr cela peut venir aussi d'ailleurs.

Je précise que ce blocage (Kernel Panic) ne m'arrive que dans le cas où je veux mettre mon mac en veille. Pour le reste aucun problème.

Alors je ne le mets plus en veille ...


----------



## Sencha (20 Décembre 2004)

Est-ce-que ça t'arrive quand tu le mets manuellement en veille ? Ou alors en mode automatique (comme je l'ai toujours fait)...

Au fait, il me semble bien qu'il n'y ait pas de carte Ati sur un iMac G5 ! Tu parles bien de la carte graphique n'est-ce-pas ?

Mais alors que faut-il faire ? Changer la mid-plane ? Apple Care me l'a proposé au cas où le problème persistait ... :mouais:     . Mais je suis réfractaire à cette idée, déjà changer une pièce sur une machine neuve, ça me paraît fou...


----------



## philoumac (20 Décembre 2004)

Je suis équipé avec la FreeBox sur mon iMac G5 20' et en 2 mois, pas un Kernel panic! 
Pour info, j'ai 1Go, iSight, hub USB2 Targus, La Cie D2 160Go en + de la Freebox.


----------



## bgali (20 Décembre 2004)

Sencha a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce-que ça t'arrive quand tu le mets manuellement en veille ? Ou alors en mode automatique (comme je l'ai toujours fait)...
> 
> Au fait, il me semble bien qu'il n'y ait pas de carte Ati sur un iMac G5 ! Tu parles bien de la carte graphique n'est-ce-pas ?
> 
> Mais alors que faut-il faire ? Changer la mid-plane ? Apple Care me l'a proposé au cas où le problème persistait ... :mouais:     . Mais je suis réfractaire à cette idée, déjà changer une pièce sur une machine neuve, ça me paraît fou...



J'ai plus de Kernel Panic avec une mise en veille programmée que manuelle, mais dire pourquoi je n'en sais rien ...

ATI : Il s'agit bien de la carte graphique et j'ai un PowerMac G5 où l'on trouve des cartes ATI

Pour moi je sais qu'il n'y a rien à faire si ce n'est attendre une prochaine maj qui résoudra le problème qui n'a rien de systématique d'ailleurs. peut-être Tiger sera-t-il plus efficace sur ce point puisque plus optyimisé en 64 bits


----------



## NightWalker (20 Décembre 2004)

Salut tout le monde,

 J'ai reçu mon iMac G5 20" il y a une semaine. Je l'ai passé en 1Go de RAM. Depuis que je l'ai, j'entends à peine les ventilos, sauf lorsque j'insère certains CD/DVD. Et je n'ai jamais encore eu le problème de blocage. Pour la mise en veille, il est programmé en automatique et en plaçant le curseur de la souris dans le coin en bas à gauche. J'ia programmé aussi la coupure de l'écran automatiquement après une heure de non utilisation. Le réveil est imédiat sans aucun problème...


----------



## bgali (20 Décembre 2004)

He, attendez, ne me faites pas dire ce qui n'est pas ...

 j'ai ce problème de kernel panic "PARFOIS" lorsque je me mets en veille de façon manuelle ou programmée, mais ... tout va trés bien à part ce petit détail qui vient certainement de ma configuration et plus précisément d'un logiciel AntiSpam que je soupçonne plus que les autres.

Mon powerMac G5 va trés bien, merci


----------



## NightWalker (20 Décembre 2004)

bgali a dit:
			
		

> He, attendez, ne me faites pas dire ce qui n'est pas ...
> 
> j'ai ce problème de kernel panic "PARFOIS" lorsque je me mets en veille de façon manuelle ou programmée, mais ... tout va trés bien à part ce petit détail qui vient certainement de ma configuration et plus précisément d'un logiciel AntiSpam que je soupçonne plus que les autres.
> 
> Mon powerMac G5 va trés bien, merci




Hein...   mais j'ai rien dit moi... :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## goon (21 Décembre 2004)

Sencha a dit:
			
		

> Et toi Goon, tu en es où ??



j'en suis que j'ai pas bezef de temps pour m'occuper du problème. Donc, je l'éteins le soir (fini le download  )

j'ai fait la mise à jour 10.3.7. je viens de laisser l'ordi toute la matinée allumé, je viens de rentrer et pas de problèmes.

dès que j'ai des sous, je me paye un modem ethernet.


----------



## psoub (21 Décembre 2004)

Lorsque j'etais avec le modem USB, l'imac se mettait systèmatiquement en KP lors d'une nuit en mode veille automatique (ecran noir, ventilos a fond, reboot hard), sans compter les KP spontanés (jusqu'à plusieurs gois par jour). 
Au risque de me repeter, depuis que j'ai viré ce modem je ne sais plus ce qu'est un KP. 

Pour ôter tout doute, si vous pouvez vous passer d'internet un jour ou deux, ou le temps d'un we en goguette avec votre blonde, laissez en veille (l'imac pas la blonde) virez le modem et pourquoi pas aussi les drivers et constatez les resulats...


----------



## marco83621 (8 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour comme bcp de monde apparemment mon imac fait tourner les ventilos a fond au bout de 15 mn systematiquement (je suis en 10.3.7). J'ai redémarré avec les cd test hardware (ventilo a fond dès le départ) et le test m'a trouvé : stockage de masse erreur détecté - avec ce code d'erreur : 2stf/8/3 : S-ATA BUS 0 - MASTER.
Que faire est-ce que quelqu'un peux m'aider... Merci d'avance.


----------



## Tox (8 Janvier 2005)

psoub a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque j'etais avec le modem USB, l'imac se mettait systèmatiquement en KP lors d'une nuit en mode veille automatique (ecran noir, ventilos a fond, reboot hard), sans compter les KP spontanés (jusqu'à plusieurs gois par jour).
> Au risque de me repeter, depuis que j'ai viré ce modem je ne sais plus ce qu'est un KP.
> 
> Pour ôter tout doute, si vous pouvez vous passer d'internet un jour ou deux, ou le temps d'un we en goguette avec votre blonde, laissez en veille (l'imac pas la blonde) virez le modem et pourquoi pas aussi les drivers et constatez les resulats...


 Il semblerait que ce soit un Classique des problèmes de compatibilité avec OSX : IL NE FAUT PAS EMPLOYER DE MODEM USB. Ce que je trouve moins honnête, c'est que ni Apple, ni les revendeurs ne le disent explicitement et que tous vous offrent d'acheter ce genre de périphériques.

 Maintenant, je me demande s'il s'agit uniquement des périphériques USB de communication (modem, ? wi-fi ?, ? bluetooth ?) ou de presque tous les périphériques USB... 

 Pour ma part, les clefs USB fonctionnent...


----------



## DOMAC (8 Janvier 2005)

Ben voilà tout arrive... Le ventilo s'est mis à ronfler ce soir vers 21 H.. livré depuis 15 jours tout est parfait, système super stable (et croyez moi je l'ai testé et retesté...rien ne bouge aucun plantage ..sauf quelquefois une demande de redemarrage lors de certaine mise en veille) donc ce soir il s'est mis ronfler alors qu'il était en veille depuis 1H maxi. Je vais voir et testé ...
Pour Info // Imac G5 /20"/1,256 GO / Bluetooth / Airport extreme / + 80 GO externe / Freebox ethernet /... A plus tard


----------



## DOMAC (9 Janvier 2005)

Pas si vite... j'ai le même problême uniquement en veille malgré une  Freebox (Eternet bien sur) Sys 10.3.7 sur un 20" / 1,256 GO//


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2005)

DOMAC a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà tout arrive... Le ventilo s'est mis à ronfler ce soir vers 21 H.. livré depuis 15 jours tout est parfait, système super stable (et croyez moi je l'ai testé et retesté...rien ne bouge aucun plantage ..sauf quelquefois une demande de redemarrage lors de certaine mise en veille) donc ce soir il s'est mis ronfler alors qu'il était en veille depuis 1H maxi. Je vais voir et testé ...
> Pour Info // Imac G5 /20"/1,256 GO / Bluetooth / Airport extreme / + 80 GO externe / Freebox ethernet /... A plus tard


 
bienvenue au club !


----------



## NightWalker (10 Janvier 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Il semblerait que ce soit un Classique des problèmes de compatibilité avec OSX : IL NE FAUT PAS EMPLOYER DE MODEM USB. Ce que je trouve moins honnête, c'est que ni Apple, ni les revendeurs ne le disent explicitement et que tous vous offrent d'acheter ce genre de périphériques.
> 
> Maintenant, je me demande s'il s'agit uniquement des périphériques USB de communication (modem, ? wi-fi ?, ? bluetooth ?) ou de presque tous les périphériques USB...
> 
> Pour ma part, les clefs USB fonctionnent...


 
 En fait, ça ne concerne pas tous les périphériques USB. Certains modem USB dont le driver est bien écrit, ne poseront pas de problèmes sous OS X. En revanche, d'autres, comme le Sagem 800, c'est assez catastrophique sous OSX. 

 De manière générale, surtout pour une utilisation professionnelle, je conseil d'utiliser le modem Ethernet. Le débit est plus stable que sur les modems USB. Car, suivant la carte mère et le contrôleur USB, deux ports USB peuvent utiliser le même canal USB. Il suffit par exemple que tu branche un WebCam USB sur l'un et le modem ADSL USB sur l'autre, tu peux être sur d'avoir une saturation sur le canal USB et du coup bloqué les deux ports USB... surtout certains modem ADSL qui sont en plus auto alimentés par le port USB lui-même... J'ai mis plus de deux heures pour trouver ce problème sur le PC d'une amie, puique le WebCam ethernet n'existe pas, elle a échangé le modem contre une version ethernet et depuis plus un problème. Mais là ce n'est pas un problème de driver, mais plutôt un problème matériel... C'est sur que les revendeurs proposeront toujours les modems USB, puis qu'ils ne coutent pas chèrs du tout


----------



## NightWalker (10 Janvier 2005)

Pour ceux qui ont encore des problèmes de bruit sur leur iMac G5 20", est-ce que vous avez essayé de réduire la luminosité de l'écran à 1/3 environ ? juste pour vérifier, parce que c'est comme ça que j'ai solutionné le problème sur mon iMac G5 20"... d'ailleurs ça me fait moins mal aux yeux...


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ont encore des problèmes de bruit sur leur iMac G5 20", est-ce que vous avez essayé de réduire la luminosité de l'écran à 1/3 environ ? juste pour vérifier, parce que c'est comme ça que j'ai solutionné le problème sur mon iMac G5 20"... d'ailleurs ça me fait moins mal aux yeux...


 
Ca ne change malheureusement rien au bruit de rasoir ...


----------



## LCé (11 Janvier 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui ont encore des problèmes de bruit sur leur iMac G5 20", est-ce que vous avez essayé de réduire la luminosité de l'écran à 1/3 environ ? juste pour vérifier, parce que c'est comme ça que j'ai solutionné le problème sur mon iMac G5 20"... d'ailleurs ça me fait moins mal aux yeux...


 
Perso ma luminosité est au minimum 

Sinon j'ai remarqué un truc bizarre ... mes ventilos soufflent à fond après 15 minutes (bruyant comme un PC) alors que je travaille à la tablette (Wacom A4 Intuos 3 - USB) sous photoshtop, que le proc. n'est pas utilisé à fond et que la température avoisine les 50°C (soufflerie injustifiée donc).

Un gros bug soft ?? Drivers ?? OS ?? ... pffff


----------



## flotow (11 Janvier 2005)

Bravo..ca fait Pfff?
ARrrg!


----------



## marco83621 (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour ma ventilation tournait à fond au bout de 20 mn. Suivant les conseils d'un message sur ce forum, j'ai ouvert mon imac g5 20 pouces et appuyer sur le  2eme petit bouton en bas du ventilateur gauche, et j'en ai profité pour enlever la poussiere ave cune bombe d'air sec... Depuis c'est le bonheur c'est silencieux (meme avec photoshop ou warcraft 3). Alors ce silence retrouvé est ce le fait d'appuyer sur le petit bouton ou le nettoyage de la poussière??? En totu je suis heureux à présent car l'imac g5 est une superbe machine de rêve


----------



## LCé (13 Janvier 2005)

marco83621 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ma ventilation tournait à fond au bout de 20 mn. Suivant les conseils d'un message sur ce forum, j'ai ouvert mon imac g5 20 pouces et appuyer sur le 2eme petit bouton en bas du ventilateur gauche, et j'en ai profité pour enlever la poussiere ave cune bombe d'air sec... Depuis c'est le bonheur c'est silencieux (meme avec photoshop ou warcraft 3). Alors ce silence retrouvé est ce le fait d'appuyer sur le petit bouton ou le nettoyage de la poussière??? En totu je suis heureux à présent car l'imac g5 est une superbe machine de rêve


 
déjà fait le reset PMU ... rien changé  
j'ai pas enlevé la poussière par contre


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Janvier 2005)

marco83621 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ma ventilation tournait à fond au bout de 20 mn. Suivant les conseils d'un message sur ce forum, j'ai ouvert mon imac g5 20 pouces et appuyer sur le 2eme petit bouton en bas du ventilateur gauche, et j'en ai profité pour enlever la poussiere ave cune bombe d'air sec... Depuis c'est le bonheur c'est silencieux (meme avec photoshop ou warcraft 3). Alors ce silence retrouvé est ce le fait d'appuyer sur le petit bouton ou le nettoyage de la poussière??? En totu je suis heureux à présent car l'imac g5 est une superbe machine de rêve


 
Je ne pense pas que le reset PMU (petit bouton noir) soit la solution, ça se saurait depuis très longtemps.
Effectivement oter la poussière ne peut qu'améliorer la circulation de l'air, donc le refroidissement, donc le bruit des ventillos ...


----------



## youngbuck (16 Janvier 2005)

Moi j'ai un ami qui a eu le même probleme sur son imac g5 17" SD 512 Mo. Il a joué de malchance, il est vrai. 
Il a commandé son imac sur le store avec "presque toute les options posssibles" : Imac g5 Sd/512Mo/160Go/clavier et souris BT/carte airport. Lors de la première livraison, au deballage il se rend compte qu'il n'est pas le premier a l'avoir ouvert : l'autocolant était arraché. Mais en plus quand il l'a mis sur son bureau pour faire l'installation il voit qu'il y une fissure sur le plexi devant, d'au moins 3 cm. Donc renvoi par tnt et réexpedition d'une nouvelle machine.

Le deuxième : cette fois coté esthetique, rien a dire. En discutant avec lui sur ichat, il me dit qu'il a des problemes avec sa mise en veille et qu'il est obligé de rebooté (a chaque fois écran noir et la bécane plante). L'applecare lui fait faire des manips concernant la mise en veille mais rien n'y fait. Je me decide d'aller chez lui pour voir la bête. Effectivement: problèmes au demarrage de chaque appli. On essaye de faire une copie sur un DD firewire et la bécane plante. J'avais un problème similaire avec un imac G3 alors je decide de faire un simple utilitaire disque; , la becane m'affiche des erreurs qui ne peuvent etre reparés. On décide de réinstaller OS X avec les disques d'install : la bécane refuse d'afficher un disque dur de destination.. Je branche l'iMac en mode cible avec un iBook G3 : pas de DD sur le bureau qui s'affiche. Dans l'utilitaire disque : pas de stress il est bien la... Alors on fait la manip d'instal OS X (panther) via firewire... Tout a l'air de marcher, je me dis que c'est bon... Qu'on va voir la bécane enfin tourner... Mais rien... La au demarrage la pomme se transforme en mini ecran TV avec de la neige dessus et les ventilos tournent a fond.....

Rappel de l'apple care.    
Leur reponse : voir avec l'applestore si il propose un échange de l'imac...

Le 3eme il l'a recu depuis 2 semaines et je crois que cette fois tout va bien... il doit venir le week end prochain pour qu'on le teste...

Moi je pense qu'il faut tester l'iMac G5 dans tous les sens pour savoir si tout roule...


----------



## goon (21 Janvier 2005)

coucou !

juste pour dire, que de mon coté riend e neuf si ce n'est que le mois prochain j'investis dans un modem ethernet.   et si j'en crois les témoignages, fini les problème de kernel/mise en veille/ventilos à fond / reboot.... :rateau:


----------



## yoyoyoyo (11 Août 2005)

frrrrrranz a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est arrivé exactement la même chose! le phénomène se produit rarement (2 fois en 1 mois) mais c'est inquiétant : les ventilos s'emballent, le système gèle et il faut éteindre le mac.
> Autre chose : aujourd'hui j'ai voulu lancer mon système depuis un hd externe... ça marche mais le mac fait le bruit d'un concorde atterrissant dans le tunnel du mont blanc !!
> Le démarrage à partir d'un hd déclenche-t-il l'apocalypse chez vous?



Salut,
Moi aussi j'ai plusieurs fois par jour des plantage (pas de KP, mais tout reste figé) avec ventilo A FOND sur mon iMac G5 20'' (Rev A).
Pourtant ma config est d'origine Apple Store (seule modif : 512Mo de RAM ajoutées : origine Macway certifiée compatible).

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je suis preneur...


----------



## Marcmaniac (12 Août 2005)

Juste pour vous dire que chez mac, après 10 mois d'attente et de suspense, ils viennent de me changer mon imac g5 par un tout neuf avec panther et i life 5 et 250Go de DD et le reste....
Bref, en plus, comme vous pouvez le constater, j'ai les deux ordi sous la main en même temps....je vais pouvoir :
-constater les différences de bruit
-tester les puissances des machines avec les mêmes caractéristiques
-tout transvaser mes données d'un seul coup d'un seul
Bref de bref, je suis hyper content et super content ! Thank you apple !


----------



## Marcmaniac (13 Août 2005)

Alors me revoici à moi tout seul car personne ne s'interresse à ces manip !

Pourtant, il y en a des choses à dire :

1-le transfert de donnnées est ultra simple et ultra rapide : connexion usb 2 pour 60 GO de données environ, comptez 2 heures de transfert  soit la moitié environ de ce qu'indiquait le mac au départ de la manip (je ne comprend pas pourquoi d'ailleurs, usb plutôt que fire wire ?)

2-L'imac g5 rev B est plus bruyant que la première version. Il n'y a pas photo. Je rappelle que je rends le premier parce qu'il faisait trop de bruit ! Donc, .........je suis perplexe......

3-L'écran de l'imac rev B est plus sombre que le rev A avec les mêmes préf. càd au maximum de luminosité (exemple : la pomme bleue est bleue foncée sur la rev B alors qu'elle est bleue clair avec des reflets blancs sur la rev A.) C'est tiger peut-être ?

4-Il y a des zones d'ombre flagrantes sur l'écran du rev B aux deux extrémités.....

Donc, ????????????????????????


----------



## Felisse (13 Août 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 2-L'imac g5 rev B est plus bruyant que la première version. Il n'y a pas photo. Je rappelle que je rends le premier parce qu'il faisait trop de bruit ! Donc, .........je suis perplexe......



Bonsoir,

Je suis vraiment perplexe. J'ai un iMac G5 20" rev. B et je ne le trouve pas du tout bruyant (hormis mon problème d'alimentation, c'est autre chose). Par exemple, en faisant de gros travaux (copie sur disque, calcul, etc...) et malgré les 26° chez moi, il ne souffle que très peu...



			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 3-L'écran de l'imac rev B est plus sombre que le rev A avec les mêmes préf. càd au maximum de luminosité (exemple : la pomme bleue est bleue foncée sur la rev B alors qu'elle est bleue clair avec des reflets blancs sur la rev A.) C'est tiger peut-être ?



Y aurait-il eu une correction de couleur (venant d'un profil ColorSync dans Tiger par exemple) corrigeant le rev. A ? En effet, si l'on regarde sur les copies d'écran et PDF d'Apple, le menu pomme est bien bleu foncé en-dessous et bleu ciel sur le haut, point de reflet blanc dans tout ça. Alors certes, il y a les erreurs de colorimétrie possible selon les images et les PDF (encore que, j'y connais rien...). Mais il me semble que ce que tu décris sur le rev B est plus proche de la réalité que le rev A.
A noter que je baisse toujours la luminosité de l'iMac à la moitié... surtout le soir !





			
				Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> 4-Il y a des zones d'ombre flagrantes sur l'écran du rev B aux deux extrémités.....
> 
> Donc, ????????????????????????



Pourrais-tu être plus précis dans ta description ? Cela fait-il comme du "vignettage" avec un appareil photo numérique par exemple ?
Je n'ai pas du tout cela sur les deux iMac G5 rev B à ma disposition.

Tout cela pour dire : serais-tu encore tombé sur un exemplaire "pas au mieux de sa forme" ? Auraient-ils osé te refourguer un retour en SAV ?


----------



## Marcmaniac (13 Août 2005)

Je ne sais effectivement plus quoi dire et penser ! 
Tu penses bien que je doute également de moi ! Serais-je devenu parano ?
Malgré tout, je me dis que si l'on m'a échangé l'imac, c'est donc que j'avais réellement un problème de bruit ! Donc, je ne suis pas fou ! 
La comparaison entre les imacs ne fait aucun mais alors aucun doute, le B est plus bruyant que le A dans tous les cas de figures (en charge ou à vide)
Les problèmes d'écran se résument au fait que celui du B a plus de contraste que le A et que cela le ternit beaucoup en comparaison. (Y a t'il une possibilité de régler le contraste ?)
Sur les côtés, la luminosité diminue, comme si le contraste était encore plus accentué. La pomme est bleue foncée, l'écriture est comme en gras, alors qu'elle ne devrait pas y être.
Mais est-ce que les caractères ont changé depuis tiger ?


----------



## Felisse (13 Août 2005)

Si tu pouvais m'envoyer deux photos ? C'est vraiment très étrange ! Et pense aussi à faire une petite calibration... on sait jamais ?

philpeter@philpeter.com


----------



## Marcmaniac (14 Août 2005)

La question que je me pose. Est-ce qu'on peut changer ou modifier le contraste d'un imac G5 ?

PS : je t'ai envoyé des photos et des bandes sons !


----------



## ambrine (15 Août 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> La question que je me pose. Est-ce qu'on peut changer ou modifier le contraste d'un imac G5 ?



réponse de FANREM dans le post


----------



## smog (17 Août 2005)

Salut à tous,

J'ai suivi attentivement ce sujet parce qu'hier mon iMac G5 rev B (tout de base sauf le clavier et la souris BT) qui était en "activité suspendue" a eu ce problème : je reviens, gros bruit de ventilo, écran noir, impossible de relancer à la souris ou au clavier. J'ai coupé l'alim et redémarré, là c'est ok.

Je n'ai pas de modem USB mais la Livebox Wanadoo en Ethernet !

Et le problème s'est reposé aujourd'hui...

Par ailleurs je n'ai jamais eu de soucis, mais là, ça calme...

Je vais voir, mais si ça se reproduit, AppleCare...


----------



## Ycare (18 Août 2005)

Ahah, bienvenue au club à toi aussi.

J'avoue avoir un peu eu peur la première fois aussi, quand après 3 jours d'utilisation je rentre chez moi et le mac s'est transformé en avion supersonique tout noir qui ne se réveille pas.

Il me l'a fait 2 fois au total, sans qu'il fasse particulièrement chaud dans la pièce (27, normal quoi), après quoi j'ai appellé l'Apple Care. Aant eu du mal à trouver des techniciens parlant anglais (je suis au Japon), j'ai tout de même réussi à expliquer mon problème plus dans la volonté de laisser une trace de mon problème chez eux plutôt qu'il ne trouve une réelle solution.

Et ben bingo, ils m'ont dit de les recontacter sie le problème persistait, en attendant j'ai trouvé tout seul la solution :

Je pense que la mise en arrêt des disques dur OU la mise en veille totale de l'ordi (mais je penche plutôt pour les hdd ) provoque un crash du système, et comme le système ne répond plus, les ventilos ne sachant plus quoi faire ("mais quelle température à le processeur, oh mon dieu il a peut-être chaud, vite, ventilons"), et bien ces derniers s'inquiêtent encore plus que ma mère lorsqu'ils n'ont pas de nouvelles (c'est dire...), et donc transforme notre ordi design en fusée design.

Depuis que j'ai désactiver l'arrêt des disques durs le problème n'est plus survenu.


----------



## smog (18 Août 2005)

Bon, j'ai fait de même, RAS ce matin.

On verra à l'usage...


----------



## sebdag (26 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

je viens de constater le meme probleme que vous tous !
je viens de switcher sous MAc IMAC G5 et lors de la mise en veille, le ventilo devient fou et il est impossible de revenir sur la session courante.

avec vos conseils, j'ai decoché l'option hier soir "Suspendre l'activité des ou du HDD si necessaire" et j'ai eu le probleme cette nuit.

la nuit prochaine j'enleve la mise en veille totale sauf de l'ecran.
Si vous rechechez dans les forums, un propriétaire de Ibook à eu le meme soucis.
Je pencherai donc pour un soucis OS. 


A suivre

Pour info je possede un modem usb !


----------



## smog (27 Août 2005)

Depuis que j'ai décoché la case "arrête du DD", ça ne s'est pas reproduit...

Ton cas est peut-être lié au modem ?


----------



## sebdag (27 Août 2005)

ok merci )

Existe t'il une gestion de l'alimentation parametrable ??


----------



## jlvalero (29 Août 2005)

je parierais sur un problème d'OS... Sur un vieux G4 733 dôté de deux disques internes(chacun avec son système), tout marche très bien en OS 10.1.2. En revanche la mise en veille n'éteint pas le ventilateur lorsque la machine est en OSX 10.3.9. De plus,  de temps à autre, le Mac ne se réveille même pas de son demi-sommeil. Je n'ai trouvé aucune solution...


----------



## sebdag (5 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis d'accord avec toi jlvalero. Il ne s'agit pas d'un problème matériel.

pb suite mise à jour. 

En desactivant la mise en veille : aucun pb mais l'ecran reste allumé tout le temps.

Voici le lien d'une discusion sur apple support : 

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?128@338.P5RkapHc841.4@.68b7981e

et la derniere réponse apportée par un auditeur (je n'ai pas voulu testé cette action):

_As I mentioned earlier, I had the same problem. By doing the following the problem is now away (already for one week). _

_Start up and push immediately and together the following 4 keys: _
_alt _
_apple _
_P _
_R _
_keep pushing these keys until you hear 3 times the "upstart sound of mac" _
_shut down the computer _
_Start the computer again but push now immediately the following 4 keys together: _
_alt _
_apple _
_O _
_F _
_You get a screen with tekst _
_Type now: reset-all _
_start again as usual without pushing any keys _

_I hope to be of help. Let me know the result._



____________________________
A+


----------



## sebdag (4 Octobre 2005)

Voir ce post qui visiblement pourrait etre une solution à ce probleme.

il semblerait que les gel IMAC G5 soient liés à des problèmes de Modem USB (je possede un ECI)
Depuis peu j'ai les memes symptomes que le poste ci dessous :


http://forums.macg.co/vbu...ight=ecran+noir

Je n'ai plus qu'a changer de modem visiblement !

A confirmer.


----------



## Bee (5 Octobre 2005)

Je ne pense pas que cela vienne du modem seulement : j'ai un iMac G5 qui a fonctionné sans aucun soucis depuis Mars 2005. Hier soir en l'allumant le ventillo s'est emballé, le DD a vrombi et le DVD externe s'est envolé !!!
C'est arrivé dès la mise sous tension, alors que l'OS n'était pas encore pris en compte !
D'ailleurs, je suis resté avec un écran noir, tout bloqué qu'il était !

je l'ai redémaré deux fois, rien n'y a fait.

Je l'ai démonté (oui, oui, en utilisant un tourne vis), j'ai vérifié que les masses étaient correctement fichées, que les différents connecteurs étaient bien clippés.

Au redémarrage suivant, tout est allé pour le mieux.
Il est resté en tension toute la nuit et pas de rechute.

Essayé un coup de tourne vis, ça peut valoir le coup.


----------



## sebdag (6 Octobre 2005)

Y aurait 'il un problème de gestion de l'alimentation ?

J'ai aussi grillé un disque dur externe USB suite à plantage OS X.

Il semblerait que ce soit juste apres la mise à jour 10.4.2 car le problème se produit quelque soit le MAC utilisé.

A+


----------



## sebdag (6 Octobre 2005)

Je continu ici :


voici un poste recent TIGER et SLEEP MODE : 

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@512.FIFEaeyBSyq.1@.68bb21e6

A+


----------



## sebdag (6 Octobre 2005)

Voici visiblement des solutions dans ce post :
Celles ci restent bien sur à confirmer.

http://discussions.info.apple.com/webx?14@512.FIFEaeyBSyq.2@.68baf832

A+


----------



## sebdag (6 Octobre 2005)

****************ATTENTION***************

CES INFORMATIONS NE SONT PEUT ETRE QU'UN HOAX !!


*Mac OS X Tiger lookupd bug: Safari, Finder freezes, applications fail to launch, requiring a hard reboot. *





There appears to be a serious bug in Mac OS X's lookupd which can pull the rug right out from under Mac OS X Tiger. While this bug could possibly be triggered in a number of different ways, there has been a recent rash of reports that have been tracked to some mainstream websites such as FoxNews.com and ABCNews.com using links to an adware site js.adsonar.com. This document describes a quick way out of the hang and a simple way to block links to js.adsonar.com from taking down Tiger again. While this doesn't fix the underlying lookupd bug itself, it prevents Mac OS X from hanging, while allowing you to continue using websites like FoxNews.com and ABCNews.com with full Java and JavaScript access enabled.



*Update: 9/30/05*



It looks like FoxNews.com has changed their site code. They are now accessing the adsonar.js file locally, rather than pulling it from js.adsonar.com, this may avoid the problem for FoxNews.com since it appears it's the lookup of the domain js.adsonar.com that seems to crash lookupd, rather than the JavaScript itself. As of today ABCNews.com is still accessing js.adsonar.com and other sites probably are as well. There are many more sites listed in the adsonar distribution network. So until Apple comes out with an actual fix for lookupd (which they are probably working on already), it would still be a good idea to perform this adsonar block in your hosts file, incase you come across a site with a js.adsonar.com link while surfing the Web.



Hope it helps,

-MikeS


*Symptoms *

The symptoms of this problem are as follows:

You're surfing the web and the page you are on fails to completely load. 

No further pages will load in your browser. 

You can switch to other applications that may already be running and save open files. 

You can no longer launch any additional applications, their icons will bounce in the dock for a while and then they will just stop bouncing. 

You can no longer use any other Finder functions. 

You can no longer use command-option-escape to force quit. 

You can not log out, restart or shut down. 

Apparently these symptoms indicate that a low-level component of Mac OS X, lookupd, has hung. Since lookupd is used by many other parts of Mac OS X, it effectively hangs Mac OS X itself.


*The Quick Fix *


If you find yourself in this situation, the quick fix that has worked for me has been to disconnect the ethernet cable from the system for about five to ten seconds and then plug it back in. You may also have luck turning off the hub, router or access point for five to ten seconds and then turning it back on. This forces the system to kill and restart lookupd, thereby freeing up Mac OS X, until the next time it hangs...

*The js.adsonar.com Fix ( A suivre)*


----------



## sebdag (6 Octobre 2005)

Le post precedent confirme la manip 


Follow-up: Another fix for system-wide freezes when Web browsing 
Last week's special report on resolving system-wide freezes that occur when Web browsing generated significant response. 

To recap, the issue occurs when Web pages suddenly stop loading - sometimes halfway through a page -- applications refuse to launch, then the system becomes completely unresponsive; eventually, the user is left with a spinning cursor and must manually restart the system. 

The issue can be linked (in most cases) to a bug in the lookupd component of Mac OS X which handles various networking routines and may have been adversely affected by recent updates including Java 1.3.1 and 1.4.2 release 2. The most straightforward fix is to simply interrupt the network connection (by pulling an Ethernet cable, turning off an AirPort card, cycling network devices [cable, DSL modems, routers]) though we outlined several more permanent and less intrusive solutions in our special report. 

One of the most interesting pieces of feedback to the report came from MacFixIt reader Wes Palmer, who found out a specific way to _reproduce the issue with a high level of consistency_ and a workaround based on that information. 

Wes writes: "With Etherpeek running, I was able to force the failure by doing repeated reloads of a particular page in FireFox. It never took more than 6 reloads to fail. Every single time, the last DNS packet received was for js.adsonar.com. I was then able to force a failure outside of FireFox using that address and ping. I added an entry to /etc/hosts: 


127.0.0.1 js.adsonar.com
"to avoid any DNS queries of that site and have been unable to force a failure since. I'm out of time this morning, so haven't been able to confirm these results with a lot of certainty, but so far they seem consistent and repeatable." 

The method for modifying the /etc/hosts entry to disable access to the host js.adsonar.com -- a company that hosts ads used on several Web sites -- as indicated above by Wes is as follows: 

Enter the following command in the Terminal (located in Applications/Utilities) and press return: 


sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /etc/hosts
This will open the /etc/hosts file in the TextEdit application. 

Add the line: 

127.0.0.1 js.adsonar.com 
to the end of the file (under hosts) and save. You'll be running in root at this point, so quit TextEdit immediately and do not modify any other files. 

Launch your favorite Web browser and check for persistence of the issue. 

Feedback? Late-breakers@macfixit.com. 
_Previous coverage: _


Special Report: Fixes for system-wide freezes when Web browsing


----------



## morgan ID (6 Octobre 2005)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer dans un autre langage que celui d'un expert mac?

J'ai juste à déconnecter l'ethernet pour plus que mes ventilos s'embalent?

:-/ on est toujours sur le même problème?

merci

PS: Pour info 3 minutes apres démarrage 
température à 70.3 degrés 
Itunes ouvert

SAV SAV SAV ??? ??? ???


----------



## shalero (8 Octobre 2005)

morgan ID a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer dans un autre langage que celui d'un expert mac?
> 
> J'ai juste à déconnecter l'ethernet pour plus que mes ventilos s'embalent?
> 
> ...


 
:hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: :hein: 

Je commence à comprendre un peu mieux mes soucis. Ca a commencé il y a environ 3 semaines, cf. :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=112582&highlight=virus

Je pense que ça peut être du aux mises à jour de sécurité, java et tout le toutim.
Je vais essayer de tout relancer sous OS 10.0 , sans aucune mise à jour, voir s'il n'y a pas de plantage pendant un certain temps....
Apple exagère avec ses mise-à-jour approximatives, c'est du foutage de gueule.
Quand je pense que j'étais à deux doigts de commander un nouveau DD interne en SATA


----------



## frolick10 (8 Octobre 2005)

goon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, cette nuit, j'ai laissé mon Imac G5 allumé et je l'ai retrouvé ce matin en veille avec le ventilo qui tournait à fond ! impossible de le redémarrer et le réactivant en bougeant la souris etc... obliger de passer par le bouton de démarrage derrière que j'ai maintenu quelques secondes histoire d'éteindre la machine et de la redémarrer.






			
				goon a dit:
			
		

> je vous avoue que ça fait assez peur...
> 
> quelqu'un a eu problème similaire ?


Imac G5 20" rev B du mois d'aout 2005 et 2 mois après, premier problème

Par un beau matin d'octobre, ma grasse matinée a été interrompu par  un avion à réaction... heu non, les ventillos de l'imac qui tourne à fond. Je me remémore mes actions de la veille... :

-Installation d'easyWMA, conversion +++ de WMA en Mp3 et laissé calculer les 20 dernieres musique 
Mise en veille automatique avec fonctionnement DD non stop.

Cela n'a pas recommencé depuis (2 nuits)

Après réflexion, il me semble que ma clé USB (Memorex 2Go) était connecté et que je l'ai retiré bouillante de l'imac. (connecté depuis 2 jours)

1)Les ventillos se mettrait il en route en detectant la  température de la clé? si c'est ca je suis rassuré

2)est ce normal qu'une clé usb chauffe +++ ?
(branché au dos de l'imac car pas accepté sur le clavier, du coup c'est pas tres pratique)

pour info ma version de tiger 10.4.0. Donc la version 10.4.2 ne serait pas en cause comme j'ai pu le lire (c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que j'attendais la version .3)


----------



## romain31000 (9 Octobre 2005)

J'ai un Imag g5 1,8 achet&#233; en janvier 2005, les ventilateurs se mettent r&#233;guli&#232;rement a tourner a fond alors que j'ai la connexion internet en marche (aucune autres applications)!
est ce que c'est &#231;a le pb nomm&#233; "irasoir"?
J'ai &#233;galement remarqu&#233; que la temp&#233;rature montait jusqu'a 72&#176;c (j'obtiens la temp&#233;rature avec un widget)
est ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp
est ce que je peux l'envoyer en SAV?


----------



## sebdag (10 Octobre 2005)

Essaye de suivre la procdure que j'ai indiqué.

Depuis je n'ai plus de pbls mais bon faut que je test certaines choses.

A+


----------



## morgan ID (10 Octobre 2005)

:rateau: 

JE comprends pas la proc&#233;dure, moi et l'info ca fait 19 (au moins)
Comment je pourrais avoir un tutorial pour un easy user?

MERCI

PS: 
De plus j'ai ouvert mon mac pour nettoyer les ventilos
Formater pour r&#233;installer tiger
Je n'ai pas lanc&#233; d'applis et mis aucune mise &#224; jour
Le ventilo en bas &#224; gauche fait toujours le m&#234;me bruit...

D&#233;cidemment les PC user se foutent de mon mac!!!!
en plus c'est la quatrieme fois que je reinstalle tiger en 10 ans d'informatique...


----------



## sebdag (11 Octobre 2005)

bonjour,

Je suis désolé mais personne n'arrive à identifier l'origine du problème.

1) Problème avec l'économie d'énergie
2) Problème depuis mise à jour de tiger 10.4.2
3) Problème avec l'update Sleep sight
4) Problème peripehriques USB
5) Problème de freeze sous safari ( solution en anglais)

Même avec des logs je n'ai rien trouvé.

c dur


----------



## bobthefox (15 Octobre 2005)

moi aussi j'ai le meme probleme.
je viens d'acheter un imac g5 17" 512mo 80go d'occaz sur ebay.
j'ai des kernels panics deux fois par jour en moyenne.
soit en utilisation soit lors d'une mise en veille ( pour celle ci : ecran noir et ventilos a fond)
sinon pour le bruit en utilisation normale ca va.

sinon pas de modem USB. je suis en reseau ethernet a la maison avec 5 autres becanes (mac et pc).
j'ai essaye pas mal de manips decrites sur le forum, rien n'y fait.
le seul materiel branche en usb est un disk dur externe. mais qu'il soit branche ou non ne change pas le probleme.

que me conseillez vous de faire, sachant que mon imac est encore sous garantie pendant encore quelques temps vu qu'il est du mois de Mars 2005.

ah oui je suis aussi sous 10,4,2.

merci a tous.


----------



## sebdag (15 Octobre 2005)

Super Merci pour ces précisions Bobthefox !

Donc ce n'est pas le modem USB, ni même un matos quelconque.

Je pencherais donc pour la mise à jour 10.4.2
ou le sleep light ou slight 

je continu d'avoir des gros soucis mais n'arrive pas a identifier les kernel panic même via la console et historique. 

Je continu mais recherche .


A+


----------



## bobthefox (16 Octobre 2005)

j'ai eu l'ancien proprietaire au telephone.

avant il etait sous 10.3.7
et c'etait pareil. des kernels panic de temps en temps , peut etre moins souvent que les miens, mais bon .......

j'en ai eu trois aujourd'hui.

comme j'ai desactiver la mise en veille profonde, maintenant mes kernels panic sont sous l'ecran de veille et donc visibles avec bien sur les ventilos qui tournent a fond.
pour ceux qui arrivent en utilisation du micro, cela se produit lors de l'utilisation de itunes en meme temps.

en plus mon numero de serie de mon imac est dans la plage concerne pour le probleme de video.....
mais les symptomes ne correspondent pas. donc.........

voila.


----------



## amadoubane (16 Octobre 2005)

bon je ne sais pas la cause de vos probeme mais moi ça deux mois que ma machine tourne (imac g5 power pc) 24h/24h sans probleme donc c pas general bonne chance a vous autres


----------



## Tangi (16 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir à tous...

Bon je vois que je ne suis pas le seul concerné...

J'ai un magnifique iMac G5 20" 2ghz (donc RevB) avec 1,5Go de Ram et un modem Bewan ADSL USB et j'ai depuis quasiment le début des Kernel Panic tous les 2-3 jours... Je l'ai acheté en juillet et suis donc en MAac OS X version 10.4.2...

J'ai déjà fait une "Erase install" mais ça ne change rien... Les Kernel Panic se reproduisent constament...
Et dernièrement, nouveau phénomène, après avoir supsendu l'activité de l'ordinateur (manuellement) les ventilos se mettent à carburer à fond les ballons, impossible de réactiver l'ordi depuis la souris ou le clavier, seule méthode pour le redémarrer, le bouton de démarrage...

Mon histoire est apparemment d'une grande banalité et parfois je me mets à regreter mon achat... Je vais essayer de débrancher ce satané modem, et voir le résultat...

En lisant les 7 pages de ce fil, je pensais avoir trouvé la solution à mon problème, changer de modem, mais les derniers témoignages ne vont pas dans ce sens ce qui ne m'arrange pas trop...

De plus, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur le fichier "panic.log" qui devrait se trouver dans "Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->Logs", ce fichier n'existerait-il plus sous Tiger ?


----------



## NicoNantes (17 Octobre 2005)

Idem, au taff j'ai DEUX Imac G5 2Ghz 20'' avec 1G de RAm (neuf) que je retrouve le matin (de temp en temp) en veille avec le ventilo qui tournait à fond ! impossible de le redémarrer, obliger de passer par le bouton de démarrage derrière ! 
Pas fait de mise à jour, pas de modem!


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> Idem, au taff j'ai DEUX Imac G5 2Ghz 20'' avec 1G de RAm (neuf) que je retrouve le matin (de temp en temp) en veille avec le ventilo qui tournait à fond ! impossible de le redémarrer, obliger de passer par le bouton de démarrage derrière !
> Pas fait de mise à jour, pas de modem!




J'ai parfois le même souci.
Toutes maj faites ...


----------



## ambrine (17 Octobre 2005)

Pensez &#224; renseigner vos configs dans votre profil (ou signature si vous n'avez rien &#224; y mettre).

Sinon je n'ai jamais plus de probl&#232;me de r&#233;veille depuis que j'ai enlev&#233; l'&#233;conomie d'&#233;nergie sur le DD.


----------



## La mouette (17 Octobre 2005)

J'ai une iMac Rev A 250 DD, 1 Go Ram...


----------



## frolick10 (17 Octobre 2005)

NicoNantes a dit:
			
		

> Idem, au taff j'ai DEUX Imac G5 2Ghz 20'' avec 1G de RAm (neuf) que je retrouve le matin (de temp en temp) en veille avec le ventilo qui tournait à fond ! impossible de le redémarrer, obliger de passer par le bouton de démarrage derrière !
> Pas fait de mise à jour, pas de modem!



moi non plus pas de modem usb, ni maj (cf post avant)
mais clé USB laissé plus de 24H sur le port USB

et toi rien sur tes ports usb qui chaufferait?


----------



## jok (17 Octobre 2005)

Idem sans modem. Imac G5 20" 2GHZ 1,5Go MacOS 10.4.2 tout neuf (septembre 2005) et kernel panic + ventilateur &#224; fond environ 5 &#224; 10 fois par jour. Je n'&#233;tais plus habitu&#233; depuis le passage vers OSX. Le probl&#232;me survient plut&#244;t quand je bosse (sinon c'est pas dr&#244;le !) et les rapports semblent concerner le driver USB, mais je n'ai qu'une souris et un clavier apple standard. 
J'ai "chatter" avec une assistante (charmante) du support apple (in english) qui m'a sugg&#233;r&#233; 
- de red&#233;marrer en mode sans echec (pour quoi faire ? Je n'ai pas de prob&#232;me de d&#233;marrage).
- de zapper la PRAM (red&#233;marrer avec ALT-COMMANDE P R) 
- de r&#233;initialiser la NVRAM et l'openfirmware (r&#233;d&#233;marrer avec ALT COMMANDE O F, taper reset-nvram puis reset-all)
-  et de faire un scan disque (avec le DVD d'installation).

Tout cel&#224; en vain, le scandisk n'a rien trouv&#233; d'anormal. J'ai tent&#233; un hardware test qui n'a rien d&#233;tect&#233; d'anormal non plus. J'ai soup&#231;onn&#233; &#224; tord l'extension de 1Go, mais le kernel panic survient aussi sans la barette.  J'ai alors r&#233;-instal&#233; le syst&#232;me (avec effacement) et fait les mises &#224; jour ... mais toujours en vain. Ce soir j'ai laiss&#233; mon imac en train d'effectuer un test m&#233;moire (memtest en mode single user) mais je n'y crois gu&#232;re. Je commence &#224; craindre un probl&#232;me grave. Si quelqun a une piste, je suis preneur...


----------



## bobthefox (17 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir à tous...
> 
> De plus, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur le fichier "panic.log" qui devrait se trouver dans "Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->Logs", ce fichier n'existerait-il plus sous Tiger ?




tu as Spotlight sous Tiger 
 



tapes ...... panic.log tu devrais le trouver c'est ce que j'ai fait.
.


----------



## Tangi (18 Octobre 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> tu as Spotlight sous Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est gentil ... Mais je ne suis pas complètement idiot tout de même... J'ai bien entendu tapé "panic.log" dans SpotLight et je ne trouve rien, impossible de mettre la main sur ce foutu fichier, même chose en allant voir directement là où il est censé être...

C'est gentil quand même ...


----------



## jok (18 Octobre 2005)

Tangi a dit:
			
		

> De plus, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur le fichier "panic.log" qui devrait se trouver dans "Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->Logs", ce fichier n'existerait-il plus sous Tiger ?



Chez moi, il se trouve bien dans "Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->Logs",  ... et bien rempli ! (MAC OS 10.4.2. )


----------



## Tangi (18 Octobre 2005)

jok a dit:
			
		

> Chez moi, il se trouve bien dans "Macintosh HD-->Bibliothèque-->Logs",  ... et bien rempli ! (MAC OS 10.4.2. )


Comprends pas ...


----------



## sebdag (18 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de trouver CRONIX 
je test 

a toute


--------------ATTENTION PROGRESSION ANNONCEE------------------
Mon IMAC G5 REV B 20 " 2gHz 512MO et 250 HDD plante &#224; 3h15 toutes les nuits ?

A cette heure ci qu'est ce qui s'execute ?

J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a :

Cron s'ex&#233;cute, s'est un Outil logiciel disponible sous Unix permettant de lancer p&#233;riodiquement les processus indiqu&#233;s dans la crontab.

Cron est un programme (un deamon) qui tourne en t&#226;che de fond de votre syst&#232;me, et qui ex&#233;cute automatiquement une t&#226;che (une application, une commande,...) &#224; intervalles de temps r&#233;guliers ou bien &#224; des moments pr&#233;cis. Ce programme lit un fichier qui se nomme la Crontab. Vous pouvez consulter l?activit&#233; de ce deamon en tapant la commande top dans le terminal. 

+ d'infos ici :

http://www.xrings.net/xrings/article.php3?id_article=322&var_recherche=cron

je continu mes recherches 

A+


----------



## sebdag (18 Octobre 2005)

Visiblement le fichier Crontab n'est plus utilisé.

Il s'agit des fichiers situés sous : systeme/bibliotheque/LaunchDaemons/

Le fichier com.apple.periodic-daily.plist s'exécute à 3h15 heure à laquelle j'ai le problème ventilateur fous et ecran noir.

a suivre.


----------



## bobthefox (23 Octobre 2005)

bonjour a tous.

je fais juste remonter le post.....
quelqu'un a t il eu une solution a ce probleme recurent.

c'est le premier Mac qui me cause autant de souci..

merci


----------



## dani (23 Octobre 2005)

J'ai sérieusement diminué le bruit des ventilos.

ATTENTION, RIEN VIENT DE MOI, MAIS DU SAV APPLE

Plus que mare du bruit, j'ai pris mon portable, et Appel au SAV, tombé sur un type hyper gentil, calme, posé, voix trés clair, qui explique vraiment bien, bref qu du bon.

J'ai suivi les indications mot par mot, 

Voici la procédure (qui a fonctionné pour moi)

1 - Eteindre l'iMac

2 - Démarrez l'iMac en Pram
     Pour cela :
     Démarrez l'iMac en appuyant sur les 4 touches :  Alt - Commande - P - R
     Ne pas lâcher les 4 touches jusqu'au 4ème son de démarrage

3- Eteindre l'iMac

4 - Démarrez l'iMac en Open Firmware
     Pour cela :
     Démarrez l'iMac en appuyant sur les 4 touches :  Alt - Commande - O - F

L'iMac démarre en mode "Texte"

a) Tapez
    reset-nvram 
    validez

b) Tapez
  set-defaults   (ne pas oublier le "s" de defaults)
  validez

c) Tapez
  reset-all 
  validez

L'iMac redémarre de lui-même
Une fois le démarrage terminé complètement (bureau affiché, horloge et petites icônes en haut à droite affichées, ainsi que vos fichiers ou dossiers habituels)
BREF - UN DEMARRAGE COMPLET

5 - Eteindre l'iMac

Débranchez tous les câbles, mettre par exemple un linge propre (serviette douce) sur une surface plane afin de recevoir l'écran de cet iMac
Dévissez les 3 vis de l'iMac (elles ne sortiront pas pour éviter les pertes)
Retirez le capot moteur. Sous le ventilateur, on peut voir 2 petits carrés.
Désolé pour la photo, je n'arrive pas à insérer dans ce forum, une photo plus grande

Appuyer une fois sur le carré du bas (un petit bouton est situé au milieu du carré)

Refermez l'iMac, revissez les vis, rebranchez vos câbles
Démarrez l'iMac  (Si ventilo tourne à fond, on redémarre et tout se calme)

Plus de bruits, testez l'iMac sur plusieurs minutes, heures


POUR MOI, C'EST NETTEMENT MIEUX QU'AVANT

Conseil du SAV Apple, cela ne sert à rien de nettoyer un ventilateur (c'est sur qu'ils préférent le faire, un SAV après garantie se paye)

Selon eux,
Il faut vraiment qu'un ventilo soit super de super encrassé pour qu'ils se mette à tourner dés le démarrage.

Donc, vous pouvez essayer les mêmes manipulations que j'ai faites en suivant les conseil du SAV
Ensuite, si le problème continue, une intervention technique est recommandée.


----------



## bobthefox (23 Octobre 2005)

bon en début d'après midi.

j'ai pris le taureau par les cornes.

et j'ai enlevé la barette mémoire d'origine de l'imac  (de marque hynix, je crois).
car ces plantages a repetition me font penser à une panne assez courante sur PC
(j'ai monte moi meme tous les Pc qui sont à la maison).
*Les problemes de barette memoire..........*
H.S entiere ou partiellement ou ne fonctionnant avec telle marque de carte mere ou modele.
et je sais que le Mac est assez sensible a ca aussi.


Donc j'ai acheté deux barettes de memoire de marque Kingston (2 * 512Mo en PC3200)
chez mon revendeur PC habituel.

et Miracle , depuis 14h00 pas un seul plantage et plus de bruit non plus.

donc j'espere que cela va durer.
Ce qu'il faut en deduire .........

Pour mon probleme d'origine qui est apparemment solutionné c'est:
Soit c'est l'augmentation de la memoire (passer de 512Mo à 1Go) et en 128Bit au lieu de 64bit
Soit la barette d'origine est defectueuse pour mon imac seulement, car je l'ai installée dans le PC
de mon fils et cela tourne tres bien.

Voila je ne sais pas si cela va vous aider mais pour mon cas perso je pense que c'est la solution.
donc a méditer pour d'autres.


----------



## ambrine (23 Octobre 2005)

bobthefox a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Soit c'est l'augmentation de la memoire (passer de 512Mo à 1Go) et en 128Bit au lieu de 64bit
> Soit la barette d'origine est defectueuse pour mon imac seulement, car je l'ai installée dans le PC
> de mon fils et cela tourne tres bien....



Normalement, le DiskTest doit pouvoir répondre à la question d'incompatibilité d'une barette, vous avez essayé de le faire?


----------



## bobthefox (23 Octobre 2005)

oui
deja essayé et il n'avait rien trouvé.
Sur Pc un programme pour tester la memoire dure quelques heures.
(il faut tester chaque module en lecture et ecriture et stockage)
ce que ne fait pas, je pense le test disk.

c'est pour cela qu'une barette peut etre declarée bonne et ne pas l'etre avec ce genre de logiciels.

En plus la mienne a ete instalée dans un Pc et elle fonctionne tres bien.


----------



## smog (24 Octobre 2005)

ambrine a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je n'ai jamais plus de problème de réveille depuis que j'ai enlevé l'économie d'énergie sur le DD.



+1...

Pour moi, le problème semble réglé depuis que j'ai décoché cette option.


----------



## bobthefox (24 Octobre 2005)

bon et bien voila

après tout l'après midi d'hier, toute la nuit et jusqu'a maintenant.......

Résultat : plus aucuns plantages.

donc le bonheur retrouvé d'utiliser un Mac.

   

j'espere que cela servira à d'autres.....


----------



## morgan ID (30 Octobre 2005)

dani a dit:
			
		

> J'ai sérieusement diminué le bruit des ventilos.
> 
> ATTENTION, RIEN VIENT DE MOI, MAIS DU SAV APPLE
> 
> ...



Merci et mille mercis, j'ai réduit mon bruit d'avion à un bruit de cafetière PC. Je ne pouvais plus utiliser mon mac... 
Bravo! ca faisait un mois que je n'osais plus lancer mon imac    

BIG THANX


----------



## silverkingz design (31 Octobre 2005)

MOI J'AI ACHETÉ UN 2GHZ 20" Y'A 3 SEMAINES SUR LE REFURB, IL FAIT UN petit bruit de "court-circuit" = "gr zz grzzzz"...mais je ne sais pas si c'est votre probleme.
ce n'est pas ce que je nommerai un moteur de BOING..donc?
qu'entendez-vous par "bruit". ca a l'air dingue votre description.
moi c'est plutot mon HD lacie externe que je mets off, il fait 20 fois plus de bruit!
à quoi ressemble ce bruit de "tous les ventilos s'emballent"?
j'avais un g4 733mhz avant, alors le bruit, c'etait fou, est-ce pour cela que mon imac me semble silencieux alors u'il est peut etre atteint du virus "irasoir"?

ou..non...?
qu'ne pensez-vous?
merci.


----------



## La mouette (31 Octobre 2005)

Bon à mon tour!!  

Ventilo qui fait un bruit de cricri...
Et l'affichage qui déconne lorsqu'il est froid ( à l'allumage....) écran illisible..
Et tout cela d'un coups, hier matin ....5 jours après la fin de la garantie...chouette....!!!

Là j'ai Apple au tél pour demander une extension de garantie...qui sait.... pour 5 jours on verra bien...

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!! jamais eu de problèmes, et là en 48h...tout arrive en même temps....

Edit:

SUPER !!! extention de garantie accordée...MERCI APPLE !!!! faut aussi le dire lorsque les choses vont bien...I LOVE APPLE:love:


----------



## darquos (31 Octobre 2005)

Ben t'as vraiment eu de la chance !


----------



## La mouette (1 Novembre 2005)

darquos a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as vraiment eu de la chance !



Reste plus qu'à attendre le verdict...de la réparation.
C'est vraiment étrange comme panne...après une heure de veille...l'écran au redémarage est illisible...il faut le redémarrer 3-4 fois et après tout va bien...

:hein:


----------



## Koochie* (1 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous, 

Vos problèmes de ventilo ou autres sont pour le nouvel iMac G5 avec la iSight intégré dessus??? 
J'aimerai me le procurer mais vu le prix j'hésite maintenant....

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## morgan ID (1 Novembre 2005)

Le problème survient sur la premiere et deuxieme generation d'imac.
on!!! Mon imac refait l'avion depuis la maj 3 de tigerou!!

Je refais la même manipulation?
:rateau:


----------



## Koochie* (1 Novembre 2005)

Donc sur les derniers derniers qui ne sont qu'en vente sur Apple Store oui...


----------



## morgan ID (1 Novembre 2005)

NOn par sur la troisieme, jai rien entendu...


----------



## Toz (5 Novembre 2005)

marco83621 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ma ventilation tournait à fond au bout de 20 mn. Suivant les conseils d'un message sur ce forum, j'ai ouvert mon imac g5 20 pouces et appuyer sur le  2eme petit bouton en bas du ventilateur gauche, et j'en ai profité pour enlever la poussiere ave cune bombe d'air sec... Depuis c'est le bonheur c'est silencieux (meme avec photoshop ou warcraft 3). Alors ce silence retrouvé est ce le fait d'appuyer sur le petit bouton ou le nettoyage de la poussière??? En totu je suis heureux à présent car l'imac g5 est une superbe machine de rêve



Tu es mon héros!!! Mes ventilos se sont mis à tourner à fond sans raison, et après épluchage des posts: ta réponse c'est d'la balle!
Dans le doute j'ai apuyé sur les deux petits boutons situés en dessous du gros ventilo.
Impec.
Donc, en ce qui te concerne, tu aurais pu laisser la poussière ;-)

mille merci. ça ne se voit pas, mais je saute de joie.


----------



## La mouette (6 Novembre 2005)

morgan ID a dit:
			
		

> NOn par sur la troisieme, jai rien entendu...




Il est pas encore livré...alors pas encore de problème connu


----------



## Kameo (22 Décembre 2005)

Bonjours à tous, donc je suis dans le même cas que beaucoup, sauf que moi c'est au redemarage  . Apres une installation, je relance et pof un écran noir, la lumière de veille allumée et le ventilo a donf. Obligé d'éteindre à l'arrache, le pire c'est qu'il ne redémare pas, le probleme perciste, c'est la seconde fois, la première s'est réglé seule, là je suis dans le caca...:hein: 
L'apple store ne connait pas le problème, mais avec les post j'ai de l'argument 

Demain je leur tel et vous tiens au courant 

Sinon comme vous pouvez le voir le problème perciste avec les derniers nés car j'ai un iMac isight 20"... le pire étant qu'il ne sont plus accessibles comme les précédents, acces uniquement au slots mémoire:rateau: .

Bye


----------



## artno (22 Décembre 2005)

J'ai un peu la rage car pour moi aussi mon imac isight (donc dernière génération) rencontre les mêmes problèmes.
J'ai d'abord attendu plus d'un mois 1/2 avant de le recevoir pour l'utiliser 3 jours et le faire repartir en SAV.
Dès la réception du mac le problème est apparu. Au premier lancement, écran noir ventillation à fond. Au deuxième parfait. 
Puis quelques heures après des déformations d'écran, kernel panic, ventillation... 
Au bout de 3 jours impossibilité de le redémarrer, ou même de lancer le hardware test (bogue) ou une nouvelle installation.
Voilà maintenant un peu plus de 15 jours qu'il est en SAV. On m'avait dit retour avant Noël et bien je pense que se sera après le 31, avec les vacances les choses sont au ralenti.
Les seules précisions que j'ai, c'est que la panne à été trouvée et les pièces commandées et arrivées en SAV. Maintenant l'origine, je n'en sais rien, le flou...:mouais: 
Bonne fête tout de même à tous !!!


----------



## ignace (25 Décembre 2005)

Houla, tous ces problemes ne m'encouragent pas, a acheter l'imac. que faire, je n'ai plus de mac. je n'ai qu'une envie fracasser mon pc. c'est dommage tout de meme , tant de soucis, y a t il des gens qui sont content de leur machine ?


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Décembre 2005)

Oui moi ! Même si j'ai parfois ce genre de problème....

Bon il y aurait des boutons sur la carte mère en bas d'un ventillateur qui règlent le problème ? Je verrais ça alors... mais peut-on ré appuyer sur ces boutons si cela marche pas voir pire ?


----------



## olwin (25 Décembre 2005)

Rha je devrais recevoir mon Imac rev C d'ici 2/3 jours,  maintenant j'ai peur   

rha pourvu qu'il fonctionne bien


----------



## kyman (25 Décembre 2005)

ignace a dit:
			
		

> Houla, tous ces problemes ne m'encouragent pas, a acheter l'imac. que faire, je n'ai plus de mac. je n'ai qu'une envie fracasser mon pc. c'est dommage tout de meme , tant de soucis, y a t il des gens qui sont content de leur machine ?


Pas de problèmes pour moi, je l'ai acheté fin 2004,pas de bruit de rasoir, j'ai étendu la mem à 1GO et j'ai un modem Ethernet, quand je le laisse allumé la nuit, aucun problème de redémarrage  j'ai du
tomber sur une bonne machine .


----------



## ambrine (26 Décembre 2005)

ignace a dit:
			
		

> Houla, tous ces problemes ne m'encouragent pas, a acheter l'imac. que faire, je n'ai plus de mac. je n'ai qu'une envie fracasser mon pc. c'est dommage tout de meme , tant de soucis, y a t il des gens qui sont content de leur machine ?



Evidemment, tu as ici les avis d'une dizaine de raleurs la dizaine de millier d'autres ça va !!!


----------



## sebdag (3 Janvier 2006)

Tout est résolu apres remplacement de mon modem USB par un modem ethernet d'occasion


DONC LES COUPURES INTEMPESTIVES AVEC VENTILATEURS FOUS ET LES ECRANS NOIRS RESOLU APRES CHANGEMENT DE MODEM

Merci à tous pour votre participation.


----------



## sebdag (3 Janvier 2006)

Tout est résolu apres remplacement de mon modem USB par un modem ethernet d'occasion


DONC LES COUPURES INTEMPESTIVES AVEC VENTILATEURS FOUS ET LES ECRANS NOIRS RESOLU APRES CHANGEMENT DE MODEM

Merci à tous pour votre participation.


----------



## artno (4 Janvier 2006)

Mon mac (imac isight) est revenu hier, après 3 semaines en SAV pour des problèmes de ventilation et kernel panic : carte mère changée. 
Mais maintenant c'est le processeur qui chauffe (voir mon post CPU température élevée). 
Je reprend contact avec mon revendeur, qui me laisse entendre que le problème de ventilation est toujours pas réglé sur cette nouvelle génération d'Imac et que je ne suis pas le seul. Pour la température il me demande de me retourner vers l'Apple care, ce que je fais.
Et bien après passage de l'Hardware test je donne le code erreur. C'est encore la carte mère qui ne refroidie pas comme il faut le processeur.
Résultat il repart en SAV... pour combien de temps cette fois... je ne peux toujours pas profiter de l'ordinateur commandé le 14/10/05 dernier.
Heureusement mon vaillant G4 lui fonctionne, et on peut se demander si évoluer vers la nouvelle technologie (mac-intel) ne sera pas risqué quand on voit que le powerPC pausse encore des emm....des !


----------



## morgan ID (4 Janvier 2006)

Mes problèmes recommencent en matière de surchauffe...
J'ai tout essayé!
Plus rien ne marche pour arrêter ce bruit d'enfer!

En piece jointe le bruit de mon ventillo (volume à fond sur itunes et moitié depuis le controleur son de tiger)

PS:

Imac G5 1.6 ghz
256 mo ram
Bruit de ventillo apres 5 minutes de demarrage
CPU entre 60 et 70 °C

Alors SAV? ou pas?

MERCI


----------



## lord_k (9 Janvier 2006)

Ceci pourra peut être vous aider : 

http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/


----------



## morgan ID (10 Janvier 2006)

lord_k a dit:
			
		

> Ceci pourra peut être vous aider :
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/


 
Voilà j'ai pris contact, adieu mon imac pour un petit moment! :rateau: 

Super, je bosse maintenant sur PC...


----------



## lol321 (18 Janvier 2006)

Salut à tous,

Depuis le temps que je suis cette discution, j'y apporte enfin ma contribution après avoir trouvé la solution (enfin j'espère)  et donc pouvoir vous aider.

Je résume : j'ai switché avant noël pour un superbe imac isight 20p... Je me suis dit (ainsi qu'à ma femme) "ça y est... Fini les écrans bleus de merde de Win...".
Que neni... J'ai rebranché mon hub usb, mon modem adsl et tuti quanti.

Et soudain, bienvenue dans le fabuleux monde du Kernel Panic...  Bon j'avoue, c'est plus joli qu'un écran bleu avec des gros caractères agressifs. Y a pas à dire, Mac, c'est la classe jusque dans le plantage     .

Bref, je viens sur le forum, découvre ce fil, m'instruit patiemment, et tente tout ce qui est possible à mon niveau. J'apprends que mon modem usb c'est de la merde (effectivement, dans les résumeés des panic, il apparait un problème du type "USBDSL" ) et m'empresse de passer chez Free et envoie balader Wanadoo (ça fait du bien )...
Une fois la freebox intallée,   désespoir immense, les KP arrivent aussi souvent... Jusqu'à 3 par jour avec un panic.log de ce type :

*********

Tue Jan 17 11:59:46 2006
panic(cpu 0 caller 0x0003FEA8): zalloc: "ipc kmsgs" (257696 elements) retry fail 3
Latest stack backtrace for cpu 0:
      Backtrace:
         0x00095718 0x00095C30 0x0002683C 0x0003FEA8 0x0001A2E8 0x00029120 0x000233AC 0x000AC02C 
         0x48000215 
Proceeding back via exception chain:
   Exception state (sv=0x25C59000)
      PC=0x9000B208; MSR=0x0000F030; DAR=0x0FCC909E; DSISR=0x42000000; LR=0x9000B15C; R1=0xBFFFCD10; XCP=0x00000030 (0xC00 - System call)

Kernel version:
Darwin Kernel Version 8.4.0: Tue Jan  3 18:22:10 PST 2006; root:xnu-792.6.56.obj~1/RELEASE_PPC

*********

Je me demande donc ce que veux dire "IPC" et je constate que c'est la marque de mon Hub usb. Je le débranche donc et constate aucune amélioration   ...
Ma femme en rajoute même une couche en me disant "Je croyais que ça plantait pas les Mac !!!" Délicatesse féminine, quand tu nous tiens.... 

Et tout à coup, alors que je pensais appeler apple et devoir me séparer de mon imac, il se met à ramer grave... Merde, on dirait un PC  (je déconne) ...

Je me souviens avoir vu dans applications/utilitaires un truc qui affiche l'utilisation du processeur (moniteur d'activité). J'y jette un oeuil et un programme apparait en rouge et utilise à lui tout seul entre 40 et 70% du processeur. Je ferme ce programme, et depuis, ho miracle, LE BONHEUR ABSOLUT   .
Plus un seul KP...   
Le programme en question ?
Oui, oui, je vous le donne... Surtout que je dois pas être le seul à l'utiliser...
C'est un widget téléchargé chez apple qui s'appelle "WidgetTV_fr" et qui rame lorsqu'il cherche la mise à jour des programmes sur internet.

Voili-voilà, j'espère que ma modeste contribution vous permettra de résoudre vos problèmes et évitera un retour à la case SAV.

Merci de me dire si celà fonctionne chez vous ou si c'est un coup de chance.

En tout cas, je remercie ce forum des conseils que j'ai pu y trouver et donc, merci à tous ceux qui le font vivre.   

A+

lol321.


----------



## ascorbik (19 Janvier 2006)

amalez a dit:
			
		

> Pareil pour moi; j'ai eu l'apple care au téléphone et il m'on demandé de faire des manips. J'ai essayé de le mettre en veille avec à chaque fois quelque chose de déconnecté sur l'Imac. J'ai débranché mes enceintes ca plante. J'ai debranché mon modem ca plante. J'ai retiré ma barette mémoire ca ne plante plus.
> Chez moi le problème à l'air de venir de la mémoire supplementaire. Je continu la semaine sans la barette mémoire, si ca replante, c'est retour apple.



C'est quoi ta mémoire supplémentaire ?


----------



## didirun (14 Mars 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai lu un peu la discussion sur ces problèmes de ventilos et d'écran noir, j'ai même recopié une réponse mais bon j'hésite à faire la manip toute seule. J'ai l'imac G5, 20', juste avant la génération wi-fi avec l'Isight et tout le bazar, avec OS X.3.9, branché à internet avec la live box. je n'ai rien rajouté (d'ailleurs j'aimerais bien paske ça rame un peu des fois) et l'ordi tourne en gros 24h/24. des fois le ventilos s'emballe quand on le rallume et là grande nouveauté: l'écran se crypte version canal plus!!  au démarrage et en plein travail!!! Il est aussi arrivé qu'il demande de rallumer avec toutes les langues...
Alors SAV fnac ou réparation perso??? A votre avis, je fais quoi???


----------



## jugnin (14 Mars 2006)

didirun a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, j'ai lu un peu la discussion sur ces problèmes de ventilos et d'écran noir, j'ai même recopié une réponse mais bon j'hésite à faire la manip toute seule. J'ai l'imac G5, 20', juste avant la génération wi-fi avec l'Isight et tout le bazar, avec OS X.3.9, branché à internet avec la live box. je n'ai rien rajouté (d'ailleurs j'aimerais bien paske ça rame un peu des fois) et l'ordi tourne en gros 24h/24. des fois le ventilos s'emballe quand on le rallume et là grande nouveauté: l'écran se crypte version canal plus!!  au démarrage et en plein travail!!! Il est aussi arrivé qu'il demande de rallumer avec toutes les langues...
> Alors SAV fnac ou réparation perso??? A votre avis, je fais quoi???



Le message avec toutes les langues c'est un kernel panic, tu en sauras plus si tu fais une recherche à ce sujet. Avant de l'envoyer au SAV, fait déjà un Apple Hardware Test, qui doit se trouver sur un des DVD vendus avec ta machine (il faut l'insérer et démarrer avec la touche "C" enfoncée pour que ton iMac démarre sur le disque).


----------



## Toz (14 Mars 2006)

didirun a dit:
			
		

> l'écran se crypte version canal plus!!  au démarrage et en plein travail!!! .
> Alors SAV fnac ou réparation perso??? A votre avis, je fais quoi???


J'ai eu ça.
va voir ici.
Moi ils ont tout pris en charge et réparé en 4 jours. Et je ne suis pas un ami personnel de Steve.


----------



## didirun (14 Mars 2006)

Une telle attention de membres émérites me touche bcp. Il faut juste que je retrouve mon cd et que je retourne l'imac. 
Heureusement à Bx la fnac est en centre ville 
Espérons que le personnel soit efficace...


----------



## Pipstal (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour à tous
Voilà un mois que je lis ce forum, ayant aussi un problème avec un imac G5 qui s'emballe régulièrement, qui est souvent coincé après une veille, écran noir, avec comme seule solution d'éteindre, bref, le truc décrit ne nombreuses fois ici (sauf que je n'ai jamais vu de kernel panic).
Ma carte mère étant dans les numéros maudits, je file au SAV, ils m'ont en effet changé la carte mère.
Seulement voilà, rien n'a changé, ça vient de le refaire. Et d'une manière générale, mon mac est resté, en fonctionnement ordinaire, bruyant. Le petit ronflement permanent, quand les copains ont une belle machine silencieuse. (GRRR) (je sais, y'a des icônes pour dire ça).

J'ai 1Go de ram.
Je n'ai pas de  modem USB (j'ai une freebox, connexion  wifi airport)
je n'ai jamais eu le widget TV machin truc
je ne vois rien d'anormal avec le moniteur d'activité
le test hard ware que j'avais fait (dans un bruit d'enfer, et juste avant que le SAV ne me change la carte mère) avait trouvé que tout allait bien.
Je commence à faiblir dans mon goût pour les mac. Je me souvient des jours anciens  à jouer  avec un mac+, hypercard et ResEdit. Comme tout était simple.
Au fait, quelqu'un a-t-il encore une idée pour résoudre le problème ? 
Merci


----------



## sleidan (25 Avril 2006)

j'ai eu les mêmes problemes de plantages en veille avec ventilateurs se prenant pour un Airbus. Je ne laisse plus mon G5 bipro en veille pour de longues periodes. Sinon pour calmer les ventilos ll suffit d'aller dans PREF SYSTEME - Economiseur d'energie - Options - performance du processeur - Cocher "réduite". L'ordi est plus lent... mais il reste zen.


----------



## jfxav (27 Avril 2006)

Pipstal a dit:
			
		

> ayant aussi un problème avec un imac G5 qui s'emballe régulièrement, qui est souvent coincé après une veille, écran noir, avec comme seule solution d'éteindre, bref, le truc décrit ne nombreuses fois ici (sauf que je n'ai jamais vu de kernel panic).



Pour moi aussi ça se produit apres une mise en veille habituelle, impossible de reprendre la main avec ecran noir et ventilos qui vrombrissent. Extinction possible par l'interrupteur.
J'ai un iMac G5 iSight, un modem ethernet, 1,5 Go de Ram et peu de problemes pendant plusieurs mois
Une petite particularité, je n'avais jamais utilisé l'économiseur d'écran jusqu'à ce que les premiers plantages surviennnent il y a 3 semaines.
J'avais alors modifé mes réglages en mettant l'economiseur d'ecran à 7 min, puis mise en veille écran à 12 min et veille profonde à 15 min.
Au retour de la veille, j'avais la sensation que la machine bafouillait un peu avant de s'en sortir et a plusieurs reprises elle ne s'en sortait pas d'ou plantage et vrombrissement.
Je supprime l'economiseur d'écran... pour l'instant pas de soucis. 
Si ca rappelle quelquechose a certains merci de le dire


----------



## vilagna (29 Avril 2006)

bonjour, j'ai acheté un imac g5 2.1ghz en février dernier après avoir vendu un powermac g5 bi pro 2X2 (quelle erreur !). Tout marchait bien jusqu'à aujourd'hui ou ce petit 20 pouces qui semble pourtant bien sympathique s'est éteint alors que je bossais à un montage sur imovie ; les ventilos continuant à tourner mais plus rien n'étant visible, je l'ai éteint avec l'interrupteur. Cela a recommencé trois ou quatre fois (arrêt entre 2 et 20 minutes) et malgré l'arrêt de la mise en veille, cela n'a rien changé. Est-ce qu'il faut l'amener au SAV sachant que je l'ai acheté à la fnac et qu'il n'est pas sous applecare et combien de temps risquent-ils de le garder sachant que je bosse avec. Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## sleidan (29 Avril 2006)

Confier sa machine au SAV de la Fnac c'est prendre le risque de passer au moins deux mois sans. Essaie de faire une reparation de ton disque dur avec le Cd d'install.


----------



## Tangi (4 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu pas mal de problème avec mon iMac G5, ventilateur qui s'affole, Kernel Panic en bataille, et quelques problèmes de disque dur...

En fait il se trouve que je devais avoir plusieurs problèmes, j'ai changé d'appart et par le même coup d'opérateur. J'ai pris un modem ethernet et plus de Kernel Panic, plus de ventilateur complètement dingue, en revanche mes problèmes de disque dur qui apparemment ne sont pas liés au reste ont continué, un petit séjour dans un magasin agréé Apple, ils m'ont changé le disque dur et depuis il fonctionne nickel...

Donc si ça ne résoud pas systématiquement le problème, dans mon cas et je ne suis pas le seul le fait d'avoir un modem ethernet a tout changé (sauf pour le disque dur qui avait un défaut dès le départ)...

Voili, voilou ...


----------



## jacques64 (18 Septembre 2006)

j'ai eu ce problème il y a pas longtemps et c'était la carte mère qui m'a été remplacer sous garentie au bout de deux ans presque puisque cela faisait partie d'un n°de série qui avait apparemment un problème
depuis ça marche


----------

